# Ssd vs dd



## wassouf (16 Avril 2010)

Salut je compte prendre le premier MacBook pro 13 a 1149 euros mais voilà mieux vaut prendre le dd de 500 go ou le ssd de 128 gb???


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

Je ne suis pas sur que tu aies posté au bon endroit...

Bref, tout dépend de te besoins; si il te faut de l'espace disque, alors exit le SSD. Après, si l'espace disque tu t'en fous, et que ton budget te le permet (y' a quand même pas loin de 200 d'écart), alors le SSD tu peux l'envisager, plus rapide, pas de chauffe, et pas un bruit.

Tout dépend vraiment de ce qui est le plus important à tes yeux.


----------



## schwebb (16 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> SSD, plus rapide, pas de chauffe, et pas un bruit.



Et résistant: pas de pièce mécanique en mouvement. Donc, plus de longévité. Normalement.


----------



## taz_60 (16 Avril 2010)

wassouf t'est encore là?... Oui pour regarder des vidéos dans ton lit, c'est mieux, ça chauffe moins les cuisses...

Va falloir te décider, mon petit.


----------



## tsss (16 Avril 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> wassouf t'est encore là?... Oui pour regarder des vidéos dans ton lit, c'est mieux, ça chauffe moins les cuisses...
> 
> Va falloir te décider, mon petit.





Choisir un ssd pour regarder des films dans son lit sans avoir les cuisses qui chauffent, c'est balancer de l'argent par la fenêtre &#8230; à croire que certain en ont vraiment à plus savoir qu'en foutre.

J'ai un mbp qui ne chauffe quand je regarde un film &#8230;.

Wassouf, pour la question initiale, j'irais plutôt vers un disque de 500go à plateaux, et sachant que 128go c'est vite comblé, il faudra penser à un disque externe si tu te tourne vers un "petit" ssd.
Tout dépend de l'utilisation quotidienne &#8230;. (hors lecture de films &#8230


----------



## planD (16 Avril 2010)

> Et résistant: pas de pièce mécanique en mouvement. Donc, plus de longévité. Normalement.



Pour la résistance, sans aucun doute, pour la longévité, je ne serais pas aussi affirmatif :
Les MacBookPro et SnoW Leopard ne gèrent pas le TRIM .
Hop Hop , un petit lien pour savoir ce que c'est : [URL="http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/ocz-ssd-vertex-34521/[/URL]

En résumé, le TRIM est un système qui permet d'effacer physiquement des cellules du disque pour les rendre disponible et le signaler, et ainsi éviter une perte de rapidité dans le temps.

Donc la longévité est peut être physique pour un SSD, mais pas en terme de performance, du moins sur les Macs.
Je trouve ça vraiment dommage qu'ils n'aient pas intégrés cette upgrade dans la nouvelle génération de MBPro qui vient de sortir.
Mais je ne perd pas espoir que ça viendra par la suite, du moins d'ici à ce que le SSD que je prendrais dans mon nouveau MBPro soit en perte de vitesse.

Mais étant donné la liste des avantages que présente un SSD, pour moi il n'y a pas de doute, malgré le prix, malgré la capacité de stockage et malgré une perte de performance dans le temps.
L'écriture des données étant 2 fois plus rapide que sur un DD (2x, oui oui, enfin c'est ce qu'on m'a dit), il y a de quoi vraiment booster un ordi avec un SSD. 
Faut se payer un petit DD firewire en plus ponr compenser la capacité de stockage quand on est statique , et faire un peu de ménage de temps en temps pour laisser de la capacité en mobilité...


----------



## salamander (16 Avril 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> wassouf t'est encore là?... Oui pour regarder des vidéos dans ton lit, c'est mieux, ça chauffe moins les cuisses...
> 
> Va falloir te décider, mon petit.



De toute façon, l'ordi qui chauffe sur les cuisses, c'est pas bon pour les spermatozoides, c'est prouvé.....


----------



## sebusmalus (16 Avril 2010)

Et oui la NON gestion du TRIM par OSX est vraiment mais alors vraiment un RETARD sur SEVEN ...


----------



## wassouf (16 Avril 2010)

Si le trim n'est pas gerer par le mac , quelle sera la durée de vie Dun ssd ??? Combien de temps sera t'il efficace?


----------



## sebusmalus (16 Avril 2010)

EN gros la solution serait, selon l'intensité de l'usage etc du SSD, de l'effacer secure erase tout les 4-6 mois max et y remettre à chaque fois sa sauvegarde. Ca fonctionne ... mais c'est un peu fastidieux ! Surtout qd on sait que ceux sur 7 n'ont rien comme entretien avec leur SSD ...


----------



## wassouf (17 Avril 2010)

C'est chiant comme manip ???


----------



## salamander (17 Avril 2010)

C'est pas chiant, il suffit d'avoir un clone de ton disque dur sur un externe. 

Ce qui est chiant, c'est d'avoir à le faire aussi souvent..

Par contre, entre le prix exorbitant des SSd, couplé à ce genre de manips, franchement, à moins d'avoir vraiment l'utilité pour du montage vidéo pro ou semi pro, de la retouche photo super complexe, ou autre utilisation avancée, je trouve qu'au niveau rentabilité c'est plus que moyen compte tenu de la capacité.

Avec la différence de prix, autant prendre un disque interne en 7200trs/mn et un externe performant en firewire...mais bon, comme on dit, chacun voit midi à sa porte..


----------



## wassouf (17 Avril 2010)

Je trouve pas dans le configurateur de disque interne en 7200 tr .?!? Sinon je pense prendre un dd de 500 gb


----------



## bartman (17 Avril 2010)

J'aurais voulu savoir si si je prend un hdd dans mon mbp est-ce qu'il serait possible de le remplacer par un ssd quand ceux-ci seront plus abordables (et surtout plus gros) ? 
Parce que j'ai lu que les ssd était en sata2 et pas les hdd et que certains ne pouvaient pas passer au ssd à cause de leur carte mère ne supportant pas le sata2.

Une autre question que je me pose d'après ce dont vous parliez plus haut : est-ce qu'on peut espèrer une mise à jour de MACOS X pour la gestion du TRIM ou alors c'est matériel ?

Merci


----------



## salamander (17 Avril 2010)

Visiblement le 13' ne gère pas le 7200tr.
Effectivement le 500go c'est un bon compromis...


----------



## taz_60 (17 Avril 2010)

80 euros et des brouettes le seagate momentus 500go 7200trs... Installe-le toi-meme, c'est facile!


----------



## sebusmalus (17 Avril 2010)

Ou 70 euros le WD caviar Blue 500g 5400 rpm ...

Perso j'attends les new SSD INTEL entrée de gamme, 
plus précisément le 80gigas à 100, mais bon, c pour fin fin d'année !


----------



## billboc (17 Avril 2010)

salut !

ou peut-on trouver les débits des SSD proposés par Apple (quel marque ?) pour les comparer à un 7200 ?

il parait que la différence de réaction du MBP est vertigineuse avec un SSD ??? vous avez essayé ?

merci


----------



## salamander (17 Avril 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> 80 euros et des brouettes le seagate momentus 500go 7200trs... Installe-le toi-meme, c'est facile!



Bizarre qu'apple ne le propose pas....faut être sûr que ça va être compatible....


----------



## sebusmalus (17 Avril 2010)

Achat en ligne, on teste, si ça ne va pas ---- Usage droit de rétractation


----------



## billboc (18 Avril 2010)

Même question que Bartman:  est-ce qu'on peut espèrer une mise à jour de MACOS X pour la gestion du TRIM ou alors c'est matériel ?


----------



## taz_60 (18 Avril 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Bizarre qu'apple ne le propose pas....faut être sûr que ça va être compatible....



Bien sûr que c'est compatible, c'est un disque dur quoi . Juste ne pas prendre la version, un peu plus cher, avec système anti-choc, sinon ça fait doublon avec le système intégré par Apple et ça peut causer des problèmes.


----------



## divoli (18 Avril 2010)

billboc a dit:


> salut !
> 
> ou peut-on trouver les débits des SSD proposés par Apple (quel marque ?) pour les comparer à un 7200 ?
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqd5FpjexM4


----------



## salamander (18 Avril 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Bien sûr que c'est compatible, c'est un disque dur quoi . Juste ne pas prendre la version, un peu plus cher, avec système anti-choc, sinon ça fait doublon avec le système intégré par Apple et ça peut causer des problèmes.



Tu es sûr qu'un disque en 7200t/mn est compatible avec le 13" ?

Pourquoi cette option n'apparait pas sur ce modèle, et seulement à partir du 15" ??

PS: les seagate implantés en option sur les 17" ont le système anti-choc.


----------



## planD (19 Avril 2010)

Up Up pour la question de Bartman qui est une très bonne question :
si on prend un HDD aujourd'hui, en attendant une baisse des pri et / ou une gestion du TRIm plus tard, sait on si on peut le remplacer  :

- Est ce possible en compatibilité ?
- La manip est elle simple (on peut le faire soi même ), ou passage par un atelir Mac agréé qui coûte cher obligatoire ?


----------



## bartman (19 Avril 2010)

up


----------



## bokeh (19 Avril 2010)

Bien sûr, tu peux rajouter le SSD toi même plus tard.
Je ne l'ai jamais fait, mais ça n'a pas l'air bien compliqué. On trouve la procédure dans le guide de l'utilisateur du MBP.


----------



## gildas1 (19 Avril 2010)

J'ai eu à faire à des pbs avec l'implantation d'un SSD dans un 13" tous ne sont pas reconnus attention!

Par contre, combien d'entre vous ont des SSD sur leurs MB ou MBP?

Car je vois des trucs abhérants qd meme...


Certains disent que la trim n'est pas gere par mac et que c'est la cata (duree de vie reduite perfs qui degringolent...)

J'ai un postville en 160 Go sur un MBP et depuis 5 mois j'ai rien fait de fastidieux, je l'utilise normalement et pas de pertes (visibles) je bootes tjrs en moins de 15s etc etc, donc pour moi le trim (ouais bofff)

d'ailleurs qu'est ce que le TRIM? c'est inscrire des 0 sur toutes les cellules vides du ssd, afin que celui ci perde moins de tps à l'ecriture puisque sans ca le controleur du SSD se doit de verifier si le bloc contient des données si c'est pas le cas, effacer ce bloc et par la suite y écrire dessus)


C'est clair que c'est chiant mais ce que je fais et je pense que c'est identique: je vide la corbeille en mode sécurisé et aussi j'ai automatisé chaque 3 jours durant la nuit l'utilitaire de disque afin qu'il instaure des 0 sur les blocs libres du SSD 

Cela m'a pris 3 minutes à incrémenter, et je n'y pense plus!

Maintenant concernant la place réduite du ssd, j'ai transformé le dur standard en disque dur externe en firewire 800 auto alimenté, c'est petit et cela ne me pose aucuns soucis

Puis comme je l'ai lu il ne faut pas faire exclusivement du graphisme ou de la vidéo pour profiter d'un SSD c'est archi faux!!!

suffit juste d'utiliser un mac au quotidien et la différence se fait sentir très très rapidement 

Jamais je reviendrais sur un dur à plateaux

Le SSD est cher certes mais alors la différence est incroyable comparé à un dur à plateaux...

PS: si je peux me permettre, en lisant les topics du fofo depuis un certain temps, c'est reproches sur reproches: MAC OS c'est de la merde y a meme pas de fct trim! S Jobs est con car il a pas mis un Blue ray sur ses portables (d'ailleurs lire un BR sur du 13" ça roxxx du ponay), et je parle pas de l'usb 3, etc etc...

Qu'est cd que vous aimez chez APPLE qui fait que vous y restiez au vue de ces si nombreux reproches?


----------



## sebusmalus (19 Avril 2010)

Je suis on ne peut plus Pro-Apple mais tu reconnaitras quand même, et d'ailleurs tu te contredits un peu, que la commande type "trim" de SEVEN serait un gain pour le SSD en général sur OSX.

Si ta solution est bonne tant mieux, mais ne rien devoir faire pour l'entretien du SSD serait encore mieux non ;-)

Ceci dit, merci bcp pour le retour sur ton utilisation !


----------



## gildas1 (20 Avril 2010)

de rien

Mais j'ai mis en place cette "astuce" car je pensais que c'etait logique et à vrai dire je n'ai rien remarqué du tout entre l'utilisation du SSD sans "l'entretien" et avec "l'entretien", c'est en cela qui fallait comprendre ma phrase


----------



## Jeromac (20 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> S Jobs est con car il a pas mis un Blue ray sur ses portables (d'ailleurs lire un BR sur du 13" ça roxxx du ponay), et je parle pas de l'usb 3, etc etc...
> 
> Qu'est cd que vous aimez chez APPLE qui fait que vous y restiez au vue de ces si nombreux reproches?



Autant que je n'ai pas envie de voir le blu-ray dans un Mac (ni même continuer de voir le superdrive), autant je comprends l'évidence de l'utilité qu'aurait le blu-ray, même dans un MBP 13" = on s'en fou de la taille de l'écran, même si la connectique du MBP est pauvre, on peut quand même le connecter à une TV full HD... ça peut le faire pour ceux qui se servent de leurs Macbooks également en media center portable multifonction.

Moi chez Apple, j'aime l'esprit software, l'ergonomie, la "philosophie de conception". Je n'aime pas leur philosophie au niveau du matériel cela dit. Je pense qu'ils tendent à pousser la conception hardware à l'état de l'art, et je ne pense pas que ce soit forcément une bonne chose.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h34 ----------




billboc a dit:


> Même question que Bartman:  est-ce qu'on peut espèrer une mise à jour de MACOS X pour la gestion du TRIM ou alors c'est matériel ?



Vu qu'il n'y a pas eu de réponse, j'en donne une qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut, à prendre avec des pincettes : 

Je pense fortement que le TRIM est géré uniquement par le software.


----------



## bokeh (20 Avril 2010)

C'est l'OS qui envoie la commande TRIM

Quelques renseignements supplémentaires...


----------



## sebusmalus (21 Avril 2010)

Savez vous quel modèle de SSD 128gg utilise Apple ds ses MBP ????

J'ai cherché, en vain ...

Merci !


----------



## iZiDoR (21 Avril 2010)

A priori des Samsung...


----------



## Jeromac (22 Avril 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Bizarre qu'apple ne le propose pas....faut être sûr que ça va être compatible....



En tout cas ça l'était sur le précédent MBP 13", vu que j'y ai moi même installé un Scorpio Black à la place du disque dur de base. Et aucun problème constaté.


----------



## gildas1 (22 Avril 2010)

SI je me souviens le pb c'est vu avec certains vertex! et d'autres OCZ mais résolu avec un nouveau firmware...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

SSD, sans hésiter
J'ai un SSD 128go que j'ai pris en option avec mon mbp 15"
Et j'peux vous dire qu'ça démonte sa race de ouf, pour parler comme les jeunes .

Pour être plus sérieux, depuis que j'ai un SSD, je n'entends plus mon ordi ! Vraiment ! Quand je l'utilise le soir, aucun bruit, vraiment aucun.
Et puis gestion du trim ou pas, j'en ai Rien (avec un grand R) mais alors rien a foutre, j'ai juste remarqué que j'n'avais même plus le temps de m'assoir sur ma chaise après avoir appuyé sur le bouton avant que l'ordi soit allumé. Le boot dure moins de 10 secondes après appui sur le bouton (mbp 15" c2d 2,8ghz 4go ddr3 ssd 128go).

Voili voilou pour en revenir au sujet principal.


----------



## sebusmalus (23 Avril 2010)

Oui de fait ça doit faire plaisir !

Ba le TRIM, tu ordi est tout nouveau, tu ne diras p-ê plus que "tu n'en as rien à foutre" dans 1
an, il faut nuancer ...

En tt cas profite bien ;-)


----------



## gildas1 (23 Avril 2010)

@ sebus:

As tu un ssd ?
As tu des pbs avec la fct trim?
Ou tu supputes comme la plupart des personnes non possesseurs de SSD que si c'est sur internet c'est la verite vraie!


nous sommes plusieurs possesseurs ds le cas de Max et réellement nous en avons "rien à foutre" comme il l'a dit!!!



Car je pense sincerement que c'est encore un truc pour nous pousser à faire ceci ou cela, sincerement je ne vois aucun pbs sans TRIM!!!

et niveau duree de vie pas de soucis non plus 


puis pour voir un pb lié au trim cela ne prends pas bcp de temps!!! quelques jours grand maximum!!!
(le temps que l'on ecrit sur tous les blocs du ssd !)


le petit hic que je rajouterai pour max, c'est que les samsung d'origine ne sont pas des foudres de guerre (car depassés), au meme tarif je pense que sur internet il existe des ssd plus perfs!


----------



## sebusmalus (23 Avril 2010)

Non je n'ai pas de SSD. 

Je cherche juste à m'informer un maximum possible sur tout ce qui tourne autours du SSD en général. Cette technologie m'intéresse beaucoup et au prix de ces bestiolles, je veux être sûr de faire un choix aviser quand j'en achèterai un ...

Oui en effet en "pratique" beaucoup d'utilisateurs semblent très heureux même sans Trim.
Mais parfois certains tests, plus théorique etc, montrent plus où moins une dégradation ...

C'est juste que en dépensant plusieurs fois le prix d'un DD, on doit pouvoir espérer que le SSD est fiable et éprouvé !

;-)


----------



## Flav2104 (23 Avril 2010)

Bonjours à tous,

je viens d&#8217;acquérir un macbook pro 15 pouce i5 2,53 Ghz

Avec un DD de 500 Go à 5400 tours min

hors j&#8217;ai fais la connerie de pas prendre en options le SSD 128 Go

après coup cela m'intéresse car je n&#8217;utilise pas beaucoup de fichier lourd

au pire je stock sur un DD externe, enfin bref j&#8217;estime avoir besoin au moins de 128 Go

ma question est la suivante

Ou acheter un SSD pas trop chère ? (le prix sera t&#8217;il au dessus de l&#8217;option qui est à 180 &#8364;?)

Est il facile de le monter?

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

je comprends pas pourquoi vous vous prenez la tete pour le trim, vu la durée de vie annoncée par les constructeurs et les perf du ssd, l'achat ne devrait pas vous faire douter

on renouvele son ordi tous les X ans et le ssd durera plus longtemps que ce délai de renouvelement

j'en suis à mon 3e SSD Intel acheté depuis leur apparition, jamais eu de soucis, les perfs sont extra

c'est le jour et la nuit avec les DD normaux, meme en 7200t


----------



## Pouasson (23 Avril 2010)

Flav2104 a dit:


> après coup cela m'intéresse car je nutilise pas beaucoup de fichier lourd



Ouais mais, parce qu'il y a un mais, c'est pas avec les fichiers lourds qu'ils ont du mal les SSD, mais justement avec les petits tout petits, surtout quand ils sont beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

Flav2104 a dit:


> Ou acheter un SSD pas trop chère ? (le prix sera til au dessus de loption qui est à 180 ?)


Oh oui, sûrement au dessus des 180!
Si tu trouves en dessous de 220/250, tu pourras être content je pense. (A confirmer).



> Est il facile de le monter?
> Merci !


Oui, facile 
Direction http://www.ifixit.com/


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

j'ai payé mon intel postville 80 Go  207


----------



## Flav2104 (23 Avril 2010)

Maxo0 a dit:


> Oh oui, sûrement au dessus des 180!
> Si tu trouves en dessous de 220/250, tu pourras être content je pense. (A confirmer).
> 
> 
> ...



Merdouille je préfère attendre 1 an dans ce cas là

Macbidouille estime quand 2012 aura lieu l'explosion du SSD

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...ue-les-prix-baissent-et-que-le-marche-explose


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

Flav2104 a dit:


> Merdouille je préfère attendre 1 an dans ce cas là
> 
> Macbidouille estime quand 2012 aura lieu l'explosion du SSD
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...ue-les-prix-baissent-et-que-le-marche-explose



ouais enfin, macbidouille annonçait aussi la sortie des machines tous les mardis


c'est un site de news qui ne fait que relater des infos et des rumeurs collectées ici et là

ils ont pas plus d'infos sûres que ça

quand ca décollera, on le verra vraiment par nous même, les modèles seront de plus en plus nombreux, les capacités augmenteront et/ou les prix baisseront

on peut pas dire vraiment si c'est 2012 

déjà il y a 1 an et demi, certains sites disaient que 2010 serait l'année des ssd...


----------



## Flav2104 (23 Avril 2010)

Si je passe le cap cela vaut vraiment le coup d'investir disons 200 euros?

Par exemple la mon macbook pro met environ 30 sec pour s'allumer

quand je lance excel (2008, à froid après un redémarrage), il met environ 8 seconde pour s'ouvrir

que seront les nouvelles perf ? environ


----------



## iZiDoR (23 Avril 2010)

De toute façon laissez tomber les SSD... en 2012, c'est la fin du monde


----------



## Flav2104 (23 Avril 2010)

J'imagine que les SSD vont faire comme les clef USB 

Clef USB 2 GO coutait 200 euros à l'époque

Maintenant une misère pour moins de 10 euros ...

c'est qu'une question de temps !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

Flav2104 a dit:


> Si je passe le cap cela vaut vraiment le coup d'investir disons 200 euros?
> 
> Par exemple la mon macbook pro met environ 30 sec pour s'allumer
> 
> ...




mon mac mini demarre et est opérationnel en 8 secondes, excel 2008 en 1 seconde et demi

ca te donne une idée

ca sert à rien d'attendre éternellement, sinon t'achetes jamais

soit tu veux bénéficier d'un confort immédiat soit t'attends...


d'ici que les ssd soient moins chers et plus gros, t'auras sans doute également changé de mac aussi


----------



## Flav2104 (23 Avril 2010)

painauchocolat a dit:


> mon mac mini demarre et est opérationnel en 8 secondes, excel 2008 en 1 seconde et demi
> 
> ca te donne une idée
> 
> ...



Pas faux

effectivement les perf sont


----------



## Flav2104 (24 Avril 2010)

Question bête j'ai vu sur applestore

qu'il n y pas d'option SDD sur les Imac

Pk?


----------



## iZiDoR (24 Avril 2010)

A mon avis, rapport bénéfice/prix, il est onéreux de mettre un gros SSD dans une machine de bureau. L'intérêt dans un portable, outre les perfs, c'est la mobilté. Un disque plateau est fragile. De plus quand on est chez soi, que l'ordi s'allume en 10 ou 30 sec... Mais quand les prix seront "grand public" toutes les machines embarqueront des SSD


----------



## salamander (24 Avril 2010)

painauchocolat a dit:


> mon mac mini demarre et est opérationnel en 8 secondes, excel 2008 en 1 seconde et demi



Waouuuu !! ça doit être pratique pour les duels !!!  

Là c'est sûr je vais craquer pour un SSD !!


----------



## Flav2104 (24 Avril 2010)

Je pense que je vais craquer également 

Mais quelle marque me conseillez vous?

J'ai vu le 80 Go de chez intel pour 205 euros sur le site macway

Avez vous d'autre suggestion?


----------



## gildas1 (24 Avril 2010)

PRENDS DE L INTEL

un postville sinon rien 

sur le papier bcp de ssd lui passe devant MAIS le fait d'avoir un multi canaux de communication, en pratique il bouffe tous les ssds du marché (à part les slc biensur)

Donc je te conseille un postville intel et tu verras que tu auras fait le bon choix


----------



## iZiDoR (24 Avril 2010)

Gildas1, le VRP des SSD


----------



## gildas1 (24 Avril 2010)

Ben sincerement ici bcp de personnes jurent que par un proco un peu plus puissant etc etc

mais en fait qd ils essaient un ssd ils comprennent leurs erreurs 

pour moi un mac sans ssd c'est vraiment dommage, je prefere economiser plus et hop...

Puis le ssd en general c'est increvable donc autant en prendre un bon des le debut!

mon ssd se ballade sur mes divers ordinateurs 

c'est bien le seul truc que je change pas ds ma config 




ps: je suis tenté par un slc intel... ça doit etre pas mal :love:


----------



## Flav2104 (24 Avril 2010)

Si j'en commande un 

j'ai vraiment peur de l'installer lol

les petites vis me paraissent difficile à dévisser j'ai peur de faire une boulette 

en gros j'ai 10 vis à dévisser pour le capot 

ensuite j'ai accès directement au dd? ou il faut re-dévisser quelques choses?

admettons que j'arrive à le brancher tout niquel, ensuite il faut simplement que j'insère le cd d'installe et hop c'est fini?


----------



## gildas1 (24 Avril 2010)

voilà c'est ça...

Pas de pbs sincerement prends toi les bons outils et c'est tout ok 

c'est super rapide, bcp de fofo montrent comment faire, et tu l'as sur le manuel!

Par la suite tu bootes sur le DVD et hop c'est parti 

(tu verras l'instal est bcp plus rapide)


----------



## malcbo (24 Avril 2010)

Flav2104 a dit:


> Si j'en commande un
> 
> j'ai vraiment peur de l'installer lol
> 
> ...


MBP15
MBP13


----------



## Flav2104 (24 Avril 2010)

Merci !

Dernière question ceux qui ont installé un SDD ont pu remarquer de manière significative un gain d'autonomie?


----------



## iZiDoR (24 Avril 2010)

J'ai pas encore reçu le mien mais à priori pas de différence significative, quelques min d'écart... Mais Gildas1 va nous confirmer tout ça


----------



## Mondana (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

je vais recevoir un Crucial C 300 256 Go lundi prochain pour mettre dans mon MacBookPro de 2007 ( 17"  2,4 Ghz  4 Go ).

Je fais un bilan en milieu de semaine...

@+

Mondana


----------



## malcbo (24 Avril 2010)

Flav2104 a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> Dernière question ceux qui ont installé un SDD ont pu remarquer de manière significative un gain d'autonomie?



Je n'ai utilisé mon premier MBP que quelques jours avant d'y installer un SSD, donc pas eu le temps de noter pour l'autonomie...


----------



## gildas1 (25 Avril 2010)

niveau autonomie tu dois peut etre gagner quelques minutes mais pas au delà

je n'ai jamais fait de test...


----------



## sebusmalus (25 Avril 2010)

Bon suite à ce petit topic j'ai franchis le pas, je veux me faire ma propre opinion, 
je viens de ronger mes derniers écus en cette fin de mois pour commander un INTEL X25-V.

La capacité n'est pas énorme alors biblis iTunes et iPhoto sur DDE + Vieux macmini pour garder une copie de tout cela ...

Mon souhait est d'avoir un ordi qui s'allume vite en déplacement, je n'aime pas garder le MBP en veille dans mon sac à dos à la verticale et tout ...

Hate de le monter !


----------



## gildas1 (25 Avril 2010)

La série V d'intel est un très bon compris, entrée de gamme performante (bien que moins qu'un postville) mais honorable au vue du tarif!
tu beneficies du controleur intel et de sa technologie! Bien que tu satures vite les 5 canaux

pour info c'est le frere jumeau du kingston snv 125

pour sûr la difference entre un dd et un ssd va être flagrante! 

ps: *le moins bon des ssd est tjrs meilleur qu'un dd* 

on a de la chance que mac os ne soit pas volumineux  contrairement a windows
40Go te permettra de mettre os et programmes!

tu as de l'écriture en 35 Mo/S
et la lecture en 170 Mo/S

là où le postville 160 a 240 en lecture 

il est un poil faiblard en ecriture mais c'est pas sur ce point que tu vas profiter de ton ssd 


je viens de voir le tarif!!! pour 100&#8364; intel a fait un coup pas mal 

personne ne pourra dire qu'un ssd est trop cher

ps: l'as tu commandé déjà?

dès que tu l'as mis en place fais nous un compte rendu c'est tjrs interessant de voir un ssd switcheur 
ah oui j'allais oublié: le silence du ssd


----------



## sebusmalus (25 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> La série V d'intel est un très bon compris, entrée de gamme performante (bien que moins qu'un postville) mais honorable au vue du tarif!
> tu beneficies du controleur intel et de sa technologie! Bien que tu satures vite les 5 canaux
> 
> pour info c'est le frere jumeau du kingston snv 125
> ...




Voilà tu as bien compris mes motivations ;-) Et en effet le débit d'écriture n'est pas trop important pour moi pour l'instant !

Tous les tests que j'ai lu à propos de cet entrée de gamme Intel poussent à ne pas s'en priver !

Je l'ai commandé hier sur LDLC à 111&#8364;, 123 exactement avec FDP etc ... ça va quoi, en gros le prix d'1 500gg7200rpm
Par contre aucune idée de quand je le recevrai ...

Mais oui comptez sur moi pour que je donne mes impressions sur le Topic !
Je suis assez emballer par ce switch ...

+


----------



## mycatismad (26 Avril 2010)

Discussions passionnées  Une rapide : depuis le début tout le monde parle des SSD Intel ou blabla ou blabla, quid de ceux proposés sur l'Apple store ? 

Parce qu'honnêtement si je fais la folie d'un 500Go sur un MBP je le veux livré tout prêt tout beau après avoir vu, les yeux humides, partir mon argent sur le compte d'Apple Inc. 1 Infinite Loop, MS60-DR, Cupertino, California, USA, 95014.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Avril 2010)

je cherche a intégrer sur mon MBP un SSD à l'aide du port express card, est ce que vous auriez une idée de l'endroit ou je peux le commander ?

A priori si j'ai bien tout compris, je peux mettre un SSD de 48 GO, ce qui correspond à mes applis et à mon système pour le reste des données, elles seront sur le disque dur.

Merci par avance de me faire un retour si vous avez tenté quelque chose de similaire, ou si vous avez une adresse pour ce type de SSD.


----------



## sebusmalus (26 Avril 2010)

Fais une petite recherche dans Google et sur le forum ;-) il y a quelques gars qui l'ont fait
et il y a même un teste ici même ou sur Macbidouille je ne sais plus !

Allez je suis sympa je te file même le lien ! 

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/316/page1


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Avril 2010)

Je trouves moyen au niveau portabilité de dépendre d'un SSD en express card... 
Tu devrais plutôt le mettre en interne et utiliser un DDE FireWire pour tes données conséquentes genre bibliothèque photo, vidéo et musicale


----------



## sebusmalus (26 Avril 2010)

Pour remplacer mon DD, ceci vous parait-il bon ?

-Acheter un Dock USB pour disque dur, y brancher le SSD
-Lancer un Clone avec CarbonCopyCloner
-Placer le SSD et c'est fini ?

OU si j'ai un clone sur un DDE,

- Je vire direct le DD, je place le SSD
- En mettant le DVD d'installation il y a une procédure pour directement installer le clone
  sans devoir d'abord installer l'OS ? ( et donc éviter installation, puis assistant migration etc ... )

?

MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIII !


----------



## Pouasson (26 Avril 2010)

Si t'as un clone, tu mets directement le SSD à l'intérieur, et tu le rapatries via l'utilitaire de disque du DVD d'install'.


----------



## sebusmalus (26 Avril 2010)

Merci !

Et je n'ai pas besoin d'installer l'OS alors ?

- Je mets le DVD et j'allume l'ordi en appuyant sur la touche OPTION et j'ai une fenêtre qui
  va apparaître avec l'utilitaire de disque du DVD ?

Merci en tous cas, comme ça je serai paré dès que je le reçois ! ;-)


----------



## bokeh (26 Avril 2010)

En fait si tu dispose d'un clone bootable sur ton DDE, il suffit d'installer le SSD dans le MBP, de connecter ton DDE, puis tu démarres avec la touche option enfoncée, comme tu l'as bien compris, et tu sélectionne ton disque externe pour le démarrage, puis tu clone ton DDE sur le SSD avec CCC...


----------



## sebusmalus (26 Avril 2010)

Haaaaaa OK j'ai enfin tout compris, ça va ça ira, merci à vous 2 !


----------



## mycatismad (26 Avril 2010)

mycatismad a dit:


> Quid de ceux proposés sur l'Apple store ?


 UP


----------



## bokeh (26 Avril 2010)

D'après ce qui se dit, leurs performances sont en retrait par rapport aux disques que l'on peut acheter ailleurs que sur l'Apple Store...


----------



## sebusmalus (26 Avril 2010)

Mais que au delà des performances il s'agit de disques cependant éprouvés ! Si je ne me trompe pas !


----------



## gildas1 (26 Avril 2010)

bokeh a dit:


> D'après ce qui se dit, leurs performances sont en retrait par rapport aux disques que l'on peut acheter ailleurs que sur l'Apple Store...




tu parles des ssd que l'on installe via ce systeme? ou de tous les ssd que l'on peux mettre en interne ou usb

pour infos le sd card a la capacité de faire passer un taux de 480 MB/s ce qui est pas mal au vu de l'usb: 12



donc via sd card c'est mieux pour le debit que l'usb


----------



## bokeh (26 Avril 2010)

sebusmalus a dit:


> Mais que au delà des performances il s'agit de disques cependant éprouvés ! Si je ne me trompe pas !


Certainement !!! Il y a peu de risques que ça soit les derniers sortis... comme tout le hardware Apple 

Perso, j'équiperai mon MBP moi-même


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Avril 2010)

Oui mais on en trouve pas beaucoup de 128 Go à 180...


----------



## sebusmalus (26 Avril 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Oui mais on en trouve pas beaucoup de 128 Go à 180...



+1 ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Flav2104 (26 Avril 2010)

180  c'est la plus value nuance

et tout dépend du macbook pro que l'ont choisit

macbook pro 15 i5 2,4 GHZ l'option SDD est à 270 
macbook pro 15 i5 2,53 GHZ l'option SDD à 180 

Il ne faut pas voir que 180  vaut le prix du SDD mais c'est ce qu'il faut rajouter par rapport à un DD de 500 GO 5400 tr/min


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Avril 2010)

Oui je le savais mais tu fais bien de le souligner  
Mais au final sur MA facture, le SSD m'a coûté 180&#8364;  
Et puis je n'aurais pas su quoi faire d'un enième DD...


----------



## Flav2104 (26 Avril 2010)

Ce n'est pas faux également 

Par contre une chose me faisais un peu peur c'est la revente du mac avec un SDD 128 Go dans 1 an ou 2 , je pense que ce sera invendable ?

Car soit le SDD aura explosé et 128 go sera dépassé, soit la petite capacité fera peur à beaucoup de personne qui ignore totalement l'utilité du SDD et de son surcout (comme aujourd'hui)

Je voulais savoir une petite chose un SDD de 128 go il y a 1 an ça coutait quoi?

On va dire qu'aujourd'hui c'est environ 300 &#8364;

Juste pour voir la décroissance ... par simple curiosité

Enfin on en est pas la !


----------



## gildas1 (27 Avril 2010)

ds un ou deux ans ton ssde sera encore fonctionnel, 

il faut savoir que c'est plus fiable qu'un disque à plateaux
et a une longévité accrue!


----------



## Mondana (28 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Voila presque 3 jours que je fonctionne avec un ssd crucial C300 256 Go et voici ma petite contribution:

Mes propos sont ceux pour une utilisation en "bon père de famille" du MacBookPro 17" 2.4 Ghz 4 Mo de ram acheté mi 2007.

L'installation est identique à un autre dd.
J'ai gagné 30 Gr. sur la balance (il est tout léger le ssd...lol).

Le gain au démarrage est important (j'avais mis un 320 Go à 7200 T.)

Pour OS X je gagne + 20 sec.:love:
Pour WIN 7 +30 sec.

Bon c'est pas toutes les heures qu'on lance notre machine mais c'est appréciable...surtout pour les applications, c'est *BEAUCOUP* plus rapide en lecture/écriture et la c'est du *pur plaisir*.

J'ai optimisé mon Mac au maximum (hors défragmentation) et ça va très vite pour tout.
(iTunes, iPhoto, Aperture, Office etc etc...et même Safari qui a pris un coup de boost !).

Un détail en plus, c'est *le silence de fonctionnement* sur OS X (avec Win 7 les ventillos tournent doucement).

Pour conclure :
*C'est du véloce !*
*C'est silencieux !*
*C'est très cher !*

Maintenant que j'y ai gouté _je ne veux plus revenir en arrière_ mais le _cout trop élevé_ aujourd'hui laisse encore un bel avenir (2 à 3 ans) aux dd à plateaux.

@+
Mondana


----------



## gildas1 (28 Avril 2010)

tu fais bien de signaler hors defrag. 

car un ssd ne doit pas être defragmenter sous peine de perdre des données ou de l'abimer!


----------



## Mondana (28 Avril 2010)

Une autre approche + pro :
http://www.01net.com/editorial/515511/pret-a-abandonner-votre-disque-dur/


----------



## wassouf (28 Avril 2010)

imaginons que je prenne un ssd en option sur apple store lors de mon achat de mon mac 13 ( le 128GO ) quelle est la manip a faire pour pouvoir effacer completement les ecriture apres l'effacement de dossier?


----------



## gildas1 (29 Avril 2010)

rien compris 


tu veux mettre des 0 sur tout les blocs devenu vide? 

(une sorte de trim?)

si c est ca: vide la corbeille en mode securisé


----------



## Goupi (29 Avril 2010)

@ gildas1: Tu disais plus haut que tu avais automatiser une tache tous les trois jours qui permettait de remettre tous les secteurs vide à zero, une tache automatique je crois... comment fais - tu cela? je suis vraiment nouveau dans le monde mac


----------



## gildas1 (29 Avril 2010)

Goupi a dit:


> @ gildas1: Tu disais plus haut que tu avais automatiser une tache tous les trois jours qui permettait de remettre tous les secteurs vide à zero, une tache automatique je crois... comment fais - tu cela? je suis vraiment nouveau dans le monde mac




je peux te passer mon truc sur automator!

c'est assez simple!


----------



## wassouf (29 Avril 2010)

oui c'est la fonction trim ! comment remettre le ssd comme a neuf quand il a ete utiliser durant plusizeur mois?


----------



## gildas1 (29 Avril 2010)

avant d'automatiser, une chose simple

tu fais un clone via super duper! (sur un dur externe!


tu effaces ton ssd avec passes de 0 four remettre les blocs à l'etat initial (cela prend un certain temps)

puis hop tu viens déplacer ton clone sur ton ssd tout clean!

voili voilou!

en plus ce deplecement reorganiser les fichiers donc c'est pas un mal


me concernant ce sera un SANDFORCE pour mon prochain ssd


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (29 Avril 2010)

euh y a un truc que je comprend pas
Vous parlez de changer soit-meme le dd par un ssd, mais bon un ssd 128 dans le commerce c'est le meme prix que sur l'applestore non?


----------



## bokeh (29 Avril 2010)

Ouais, enfin si on veut...
Parce que pour avoir une idée exacte, il faut faire revenir la version sans disque dur et installer le ssd soi-même


----------



## malcbo (29 Avril 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> euh y a un truc que je comprend pas
> Vous parlez de changer soit-meme le dd par un ssd, mais bon un ssd 128 dans le commerce c'est le meme prix que sur l'applestore non?



Peut-être, mais là tu pourras garder ton HDD


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (29 Avril 2010)

malcbo a dit:


> Peut-être, mais là tu pourras garder ton HDD


Oui mais bon de l'autre coté tu perds la garantie!

Puis bon revendre un 5400 320g sa vaut plus rien mnt


----------



## gildas1 (29 Avril 2010)

il est utopique de penser que le ssd apple est performant!

les ssd actuels du marché ont plus d'avance!!!

la difference est qd meme sensible!


par contre pour ceux qui sont indecis, il y a un nouveau controleur qui est sorti: le sandforce!

tres interessant car se passant de trim (donc nickel pour les mac)


et il ecrase en ecriture le X25E basé sur des cellule SLC
en lecture il est simplement le meilleur aussi


j'ai pris un sandforce industrial owc je le recois bientot je vous dirai ce qu'il en est!

200Go à 500&#8364;, c'est un 256 Go mais le systeme se conserve 56Gà afin de mettre en place une sorte de raid1 ceci ayant pour effet l'accroissemet des perfs et surtout un gain de fiabilité impressionant!

et la conso est 2/3 moins important qu'un intel postville 

(non je bosse pas pour la marque ocw 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------




DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Oui mais bon de l'autre coté tu perds la garantie!
> 
> Puis bon revendre un 5400 320g sa vaut plus rien mnt




tu perds la garantie? 

bordel depuis que l'on dit que changer la ddr et le dur est authorisé par apple (c'est dans le manuel) faut lire parfois avant de jumper direct sur sa machine!

et u 320Gà c'est encore interessant pour un time machine ou autre, en fait cela doit valoir 45 peut etre et pour moi 45 je prefere les avoir ds la poche que doner a apple!!!!!


----------



## Mendesone (29 Avril 2010)

Hello tout le monde,
Voila que j'ai commandé mon MBP i5 2,4.
Livré ce jour et il m'attend chez moi.
Je compte bien passer au SSD mais c'est vrai qu'il devient très difficile de choisir son SSD. Je comptais bien me prendre le Postville V2 de 160 Go mais voilà qu'on énonce ici même SandForce.
Je suis perdu.
De plus, vous avez quelques sites ci et là pour acheter des SSD moins chers que dans nos contrées ? Car même du coté de Montgallet ca reste bien onéreux tout ca.

Voilà que je suis pressé de rentrer chez moi pour déballer le MPB et faire mon switch.

Have fun....

Mendes.


----------



## bokeh (29 Avril 2010)

Gildas, peux-tu mettre un lien vers ton ssd ? Tu parles du ocz (owc, ocw, kezako ?!?) à controleur sandforce ?

Il n'est pas meilleur que les postville en lecture/écriture de petits fichiers , et c'est ce qui importe... d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre :rose:


----------



## gildas1 (29 Avril 2010)

si tu souhaites pas te prendre la tete le postville est super

mais me concernant le sandforce propose des perfs bien meilleur que le X25E (bien que firmware est jeune!)

mais 550&#8364; qd meme


par contre j'ai mis une annonce pour mon postville de 160 V2 si cela t interesse je peux te faire un petit prix (pressé de le vendre car j'ai bcp d'argent dehors 



pour le test

http://eshop.macsales.com/Customized_Pages/Framework.cfm?page=ssd-speed-test-feb-10.html


ballade toi sur le site tu verras 

sinon anadtech a sorti 'ocz aussi qui est sur le meme controleur et là ils disent qu'il est meilleur que le intel largement et on parle du X25E et non Mainstream!



c'est en usage reel et pas perfs brutes!


----------



## malcbo (29 Avril 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Oui mais bon de l'autre coté tu perds la garantie!
> 
> Puis bon revendre un 5400 320g sa vaut plus rien mnt


ton 320 te servira pour time machine (c'est ce que j'ai fait avec le mien) 

edit: grillé par gildas


----------



## gildas1 (29 Avril 2010)

tu as seulement 2H30 de retard 

*             I&#8217;ve  never been more impressed with a new storage offering.  Never.             And it&#8217;s even more impressive when you consider the huge  write performance loss with most brands of SSDs.             *
*             The OWC offering blows away anything from Intel  or Crucial  as I write this (Feb 2010), setting a new bar for performance, yet it  simultaneously offers  enterprise-grade features, with outstanding data  redundancy and error correction.             *
*             The only disappointment  is the maximum capacity of 200GB,  but that too might change in 2010, and perhaps we&#8217;ll see a SATA 6Gb/sec  implementation at some point also, which could in theory allow  single-drive speed to hit ~500MB/sec.             *
*             When you step back and look at the incredible performance,  the resistance to performance degradation and the blissful end of  idiotic internal  fragmentation issues, then add the enterprise-grade reliability and  redundancy, this is an entirely new class of product.             *

et voici les tests:

http://www.barefeats.com/hard130.html

http://macperformanceguide.com/Reviews-SSD-OWC-Mercury_Extreme.html


en plus son systeme permet de ne pas se baser sur le trim donc sur mac cela va bien car on a pas le programme 



dans l'utilisation au jour le jour, le ocw boot et ouvre un dossier photoshop en 30s qd le hardware de base (hdd) livré avec le dernier MBP fait 1m44s


autre chose qd vous commandez chez eux ils vous reprennent la mémoire et les durs que vous aviez de mémoire: 65$ pour 4Go et 40$ pour le dur de 320

la ddr de 8Go est à environ 230 &#8364; lorsque sur le store on est à 360&#8364;


----------



## malcbo (29 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> tu as seulement 2H30 de retard




faut que j'apprenne à lire jusqu'au bout


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (30 Avril 2010)

Ya un petit truc que je comprends pas!
Le ssd 128g est à 238e, c'est fianelement pas trop cher alors pourquoi certain s'en plaigne?
Est-t'il si nul que sa?
Est-ce si cher que ca? Et a ce moment la donnez moi un lien pour moins cher parceque perso je n'ai pas trouvé


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

PAR CONTRE

un Vertex 2 
750&#8364;

et un ocw 
520&#8364; 

pour la même capacité



la difference: le vertex a un firmware de SF 1200 taandis que le ocw SF1500 moded dnc plus performant!


c'est aussi cher qu'un intel avec des perfs tellement superieur faut pas tourner autour du pot!



dans la meme commande j'ai pris 8Gà de DDR OCZ

tarif: 230

sur le store 360&#8364;



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h50 ----------




DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Ya un petit truc que je comprends pas!
> Le ssd 128g est à 238e, c'est fianelement pas trop cher alors pourquoi certain s'en plaigne?
> Est-t'il si nul que sa?
> Est-ce si cher que ca? Et a ce moment la donnez moi un lien pour moins cher parceque perso je n'ai pas trouvé



Ca se trouve
patriot,corsair,crucial
l'entree de gamme

mais le plus important est que les perfs sont pas top c'est meilleur qu'un 5400tr mis

mais c'est obsolete envers les ssd actuels et des next gen!

c'est un ssd oui mais qd tu compares avec un intel ou sandforce, il y a une grosse difference entre samsung et intel/sandforce
donc pas top!


pour ceux qui se plaignent de la capcité:
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00099357.html


1To en ssd cela vous va????


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (30 Avril 2010)

Alors finalement est-ce preferable de prendre le 7200 ? vu que tu parle des perfs d'un 5400 mais pas d'un 7200


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

voilà ce que fait un ocw avec controleur sandforce!

cela commence à 0min 58s







http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/2076/ssdspeedtestfeb10.mp4


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (30 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> voilà ce que fait un ocw avec controleur sandforce!
> 
> cela commence à 0min 58s
> 
> ...


 
Vla le prix 


Et pour 400e on a quoi :d


----------



## sebusmalus (30 Avril 2010)

Bon voilà j'ai installé le INTEL x25-v de 40 gigas.

2 constats : 
- au boot un peu déçu avec slmt 20 sec de gagnées, soit 35 secondes.
- au lancement des Applications ça déménage ! Tous les petits progs un bon ds le Dock ! 
  Word 2008 : 2 secondes, WOW! Photoshop CS3 : 5 secondes !

La claque !

Aucun bruit, c'est vrai que ça fait bizarre ... quel pied !
Encore aucun retour sur la batterie, de tte façon ça doit être minime ...


Il paraît qu'il y a moyen de faire quelque chose pour BOOTer plus vite, quelqu'un sait de quoi il s'agit ?


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

oui



ne pas prendre la serie V ^mais mainstream ou extrem


le tien est limité en canaux 

bridage!!!

mon postville boot en moins de 15s

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h30 ----------




DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Vla le prix
> 
> 
> Et pour 400e on a quoi :d




le 100 Go


----------



## bokeh (30 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:
			
		

> la difference: le vertex a un firmware de SF 1200 taandis que le ocw SF1500 moded dnc plus performant!



Les Vertex Series *Limited Edition* aussi il me semble (SF 1500)...
La question que je me pose : "Qu'est-ce qui me certifie qu'une future MAJ firmware du ssd ne passera pas le contrôleur en 1200 et non plus en 1500 - puisque, à priori, c'est le firmware installé ds le contrôleur qui en fait un 1200 ou un 1500. Les premiers disques équipés du Sandforce 1200 avait des perfs excellentes mais le firmware n'était pas définitif et les versions industrialisées ont vu leur perfs chuter avec le firmware définitif...
Le 1500 est censé équipé des ssd destinés aux pros (serveurs...), le 1200, lui, les particuliers. C'est bizarre de  le retrouver dans des ssd pour le grand public ?!?

Ton avis ?

Edit : je vais faire qq recherches supplémentaires, mais je crois bien que je vais me laisser tenter - c'est le ssd qu'il me faut :love:
Merci gildas 

C'est qui qui fabrique leur ssd ?

_Si c'est le OWC Mercury Extreme Enterprise Class SSD que tu as commandé, le contrôleur est un SF 1200 et non un SF 1500... J'me disais aussi !_


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (30 Avril 2010)

Nouvelle serie de question :
1) entre le SSD et le7200 proposé par Apple, est-ce que il y a quand meme un gain?
2) le SSD 128 proposé pour le macbook Pro se revend à combien si jamais il ne me plait pas?
3) Combien il faut prevoir niveau budget si on veut depasser les performances du ssd 128 proposé par Apple (avec au moins une capcité de stockage de 128G) ?

mERCI


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

bokeh a dit:


> Les Vertex Series *Limited Edition* aussi il me semble (SF 1500)...
> La question que je me pose : "Qu'est-ce qui me certifie qu'une future MAJ firmware du ssd ne passera pas le contrôleur en 1200 et non plus en 1500 - puisque, à priori, c'est le firmware installé ds le contrôleur qui en fait un 1200 ou un 1500. Les premiers disques équipés du Sandforce 1200 avait des perfs excellentes mais le firmware n'était pas définitif et les versions industrialisées ont vu leur perfs chuter avec le firmware définitif...
> Le 1500 est censé équipé des ssd destinés aux pros (serveurs...), le 1200, lui, les particuliers. C'est bizarre de  le retrouver dans des ssd pour le grand public ?!?
> 
> ...



pour l'instant le meilleur des SSD Sandforce, c'est *l'OCW extrem SSD Mercury*
il depote en single mais est raid ready donc si tu en mets 3 ensemlbe c'est la fete!

pour le SF1500 oui le upgrade est possible mais une fct va manquer qui degrade tous les benefices du sandforce donc tu ne peux pas flasher en SF1500 sans avoir des pertes!

peut etre des personnes vont sortir un firmware modifié!

500&#8364; pour 200Go en fait c'est un 256 mais le systeme conserve 56 Go (c'est la specialité du sandforce!)

regarde 
https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/internal_storage/Mercury_Extreme_SSD_Sandforce

tu as tout là



sinon bien que ce soit de la pub, voici le graphique de comparaison qui est validé par les tests d'autres magazines!







pour finir qd tu commandes tu peux te faire reprendre ton dur apple pour un rabais 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------




DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Nouvelle serie de question :
> 1) entre le SSD et le7200 proposé par Apple, est-ce que il y a quand meme un gain?
> 2) le SSD 128 proposé pour le macbook Pro se revend à combien si jamais il ne me plait pas?
> 3) Combien il faut prevoir niveau budget si on veut depasser les performances du ssd 128 proposé par Apple (avec au moins une capcité de stockage de 128G) ?
> ...




pour une belle perf regarde les sandforce!! donc en france ceux sont les vertex2 mais il sont cher voir tres cher!!!

sinon l'ocw en 100Go


comparaison ssd ocw / hdd 7200

voilà
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/2...dtestfeb10.mp4

ca commence à 0m58s

donc l'ocw boot + ouvertiure d'un fichier poposhop: 33s

le hdd : 144s

pour le ssd apple je ne sais pas du tout 

trouve moi la ref du samsung utilisé et je te dirais!!!

il sera tjrs meilleur qu'un 7200 bien sur!


@ boken, je connais une personne de macsales, et le nouveau firmware est un firmware tuné se basant sur SF1200 mais avec des particularités de SF1500 (firmware que j'ai demandé mais c'est un beta!!!)

mais la difference est de 10 Mo/s

donc nul


----------



## bokeh (30 Avril 2010)

> pour le SF1500 oui le upgrade est possible mais une fct va manquer qui degrade tous les benefices du sandforce donc tu ne peux pas flasher en SF1500 (tu veux dire SF1200) sans avoir des pertes!



Pas compris là :rateau:

Je sais bien que si le firmware du contrôleur passe de 1500 en 1200 le disque sera moins performant 
Mais dans le ssd dont tu parles le contrôleur est Sandforce Processor with full SF1200 Series 28% Over Provisioning Enterprise firmware set et pas un _SF1500 moded_ comme tu l'as écris plus haut ?!?

Je m'y perd un peu...


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

un SF1200 peut etre upgrader facilement mais materiellement il n'a pas la capacite de gerer le supercap!!!

car il lui faut pour etre sur une alimentation redondante etc etc

enfin c'est bien MAIS trop contraignant!!

comme le raid 0 si tu perds un dur tu perds tout!!!

la si tu actives le supercap et que l'alim vient a etre coupé tu perds tout

dnc il existe un firmware hybride utilisant la base du 1500 mais sans supercap!!


voili voilou








sinon voici la ref de serie pour les MBP

SSD Samsung 128GO MMD0E28GX



Disque SSD à mémoire NAND Flash
Capacité : 128 Go
Facteur de forme : 2.5"
Technologie MLC (Multi-Level Cell)
Interface Serial-ATA II 3 Gbps
Vitesse d'écriture maximale : 70 Mo/sec
Vitesse de lecture maximale : 90 Mo/sec
  		  		no comment qd un sandforce fait 270 en write et read!!!


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (30 Avril 2010)

Gildas tu dit 500e mais c'est plus 550 (800$)?
J'ai vu les prix en france c'est beaucoup trop cher, donc pourquoi pas prendre le 100G. Ceci dit sous combien de temps il vont te le livrer? Et les ports c'est combien?


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

oui 550 desole

donc la livraison en UPS lundi matin et j'ai commandé jeudi soir (donc jier)

une heure apres la commande le dur etait envoyé!!!!!


mais concernant les livraisosn j'ai bcp de chances 


ah oui au fait!!!
*
les intel postvilles et la famille des sandforce ne se basent pas sur la fct TRIM, ils n'ont pas besoin de cette fct car il gère autrement donc dans le tps on a pas de pertes de perf avec ces 2 durs contrairement aux ssd avec controleur Barefoot, ou autres!


voici la preuve 

*apres quelques mois d'utilisation les perfs se cassent la gueule 
sauf pour le ocw 
*








*_ps: bordel plus ca va plus je me demandes si je fais pas la promotion de ce satané ssd 

je vais demandé un interessement sur les ventes _


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (30 Avril 2010)

Grave!
Je suis à 2 doigts de prendre le 100! 
Mais j'ai une interoogation sachant que je vais utiliser bootcamp, combien de giga sa va prendre, et donc combien de place il me restera


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

a toi de gerer 

si tu veux mettre 30 Go pour windowzzz pas de soucis il te reste 70 pour mac os!

donc comme si tu avais un intel postville 80 (enfin en terme de capacité parce ue en perfs cela n'a rien à voir)


----------



## Hellix06 (30 Avril 2010)

Vous parlez de ques SSD là? Parce que pour 400&#8364; t'as pas 100 mais 160GB sur le Intel X-25M v2...

Je suis en train de regarder, j'ai vraiment envie de le prendre... mais 400&#8364; dans les dents ça fait mal...

J'avais vu un autre en 120GB mais avec un autre contrôleur, qui nécessitait une update en plus (je ne sais pas si c'est possible en natif sur mac):

C'est le OCZ SOLID v2: pour 265&#8364;, vraiment pas cher, compatible mac (des retours sur des forums américains sont très positifs). Par contre:
-plus lent en lecture.
-un poil plus rapide en écriture séquentielle.

Vos avis sur la bestiole?

EDIT: mea culpa, je viens de voir la bestiole: le mercury est vraiment hors de prix...


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

pour 299&#8364; tu as ça 

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other%20World%20Computing/SSDMXE100/


c'est 100Go

l'interet du ssd est plus dans la perf que la capa

le solid II:



Read: Up to 220 MB/s
Write: Up to 130 MB/s

le ocw est à 260 pour les 2

donc voilà





tout se paye! donc si c'est un investissement il vaut mettre un peu plus dès le debut!


260 e lecture et ecriture, c'est difficile de faire mieux, je vais le garder un bon paquet de tps!


----------



## bokeh (30 Avril 2010)

T'as choisis UPS pour le transport... Je crois que le risque de payer la douane est plus important, non ?
Il me semble que internationnal US postal est moins soumis aux controls. J'ai lu ça sur un forum photo à propos de matos que j'avais commandé et effectivement pas de taxe à payer. Déjà eu d'autres expériences ?


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

3 trucs à payer en passant par usp

par ups jamais!

d'ailleurs les trucs à payer, ma factrice me les a filer en me disant que je devais contacter la douane pour payer..

en fait fallait que je paye en récupérant les colis donc j'ai jamais payé!
par contre j'ai encore le montant pret à être filer a la douane si ils me contactent


----------



## Hellix06 (30 Avril 2010)

Sinon pour moins de 400&#8364; sachant qu'il me faut (au moins) 120GB pour stocker mes musiques sur iTunes sans passer par un DD externe, tu me proposerais quoi?
Avec tous ces SSD je suis vraiment paumé...

Au pire ton X-25M m'intéresse 

EDIT: j'ai également vu le 128GB Crucial RealSSD C300 qui à l'air de dépoter... ça peut être un bon compromis entre le X-25M 160 et le owc non?

REEDIT: Pour un macbook pro, ça risque pas de saturer l'interface SATA 3Gbps?


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

regarde mon graphique 

le c300 a besoin du trim et ns sur mac on l'a pas donc les premiers jours il va roxxxerrr dans 1 mois c'est fini!



pour mac c'est soit OCW soit Intel postville, mais le 160 et non le 40 ou 80!!!

pour mon ssd depeches toi car il y a quelqu'un qui le veut aussi!
donc au plus rapide (vu que je veux éviter de me mettre en porte à faux plus que ce que je le suis deja: trop d'argent dehors)


----------



## sebusmalus (30 Avril 2010)

Correction : je boote en 28s ( soit "en dessous de la demi-minute", cap psychologique ^^), en fait je suis plutôt satisfait.

( Je rappelle que dans mon cas on parle d'un SSD Intel à 100&#8364;, et non d'une bête de course ... )


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> REEDIT: Pour un macbook pro, ça risque pas de saturer l'interface SATA 3Gbps?




seul le C300 gère le sata III, et tu gagnes en perf légèrement mais tjrs le pb du trim!!!!

donc je n'achèterais JAMAIS un C300

parce que le mac gere pas le sata III et le trim

donc j'achetes celui qui me convient et les ocw et les intels correspondent! 

le pb des pertes de perf dans le tps c'est pas la mort mais je me vois mal formatter toutes les semaines pour avoir les perfs du debut!




@sebusmalus: la diffeence entre un V et un M est presente, meme technoligie mais bridé grandement

tu bootes en 28s moi en 15s

mais comme je l'ai dit à ce tarif là c'est plus qu'une très bonne affaire!!!

cela met les ssd à un tarif abordable!

je dois faire une config pour ma mere et je regarde sur ce V pour mettre un peu de rapidité dans le joujou!


----------



## Hellix06 (30 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> seul le C300 gère le sata III, et tu gagnes en perf légèrement mais tjrs le pb du trim!!!!
> 
> donc je n'achèterais JAMAIS un C300
> 
> ...



Y'a pas une commande sur mac pour effacer tout les fichiers de manière sécurisée, pas seulement ceux de la corbeille?


----------



## bokeh (30 Avril 2010)

Et une fois que SL gérera le TRIM, y a-t-il un risque de conflit quelconque


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

penser comme cela c'est pas top
(pesnes tu que le trim va etre ds la prochaine MAJ? la X6.4???)

vu comme le ssd est developpé et utiliser par les macusers pas interessant pour apple!


tous les nouveaux durs seront basés sur le procede sandforce donc le trim sera obsolete...

Le trim est apparu a cause d'indilix (suivi des autres)
la fct trim est un bouche trou evitant de designer un nouveau controleur!!!

donc sachant ca pourquoi vouloir a tout prix avoir un ssd utilisant obligatoirement la trim?

desole mais je trouve cela bizarre 

sinon NON tu ne peux de maniere fiable effacer et reorganiser les blocs!

et d'ailleurs la fct trim produit un petit fichier lu par le controleur afin de savoir ou il peut ecrire sans avoir besoin de verifier les blocs sur mac RIEN ne fait ca, si tu passes des blocs à 0 cela changera rien car le controleur n'est pas sensé savoir que le bloc est à 0 (ou quelle partie du bloc est à 0 et l'autre non)

donc il verifie et tu perds du tps!


ps: consultation de nuit (22h50) en week end!!! vous allez me devoir un sacre paquet de fric


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2010)

Il paraît que certaines vis à enlever pour changer le DD ne sont plus les mêmes - Torx remplacées par des vis "trèfle"  , lu dans les coms des news MacG. Qq a eu l'occasion de vérifier ?


----------



## gildas1 (1 Mai 2010)

torx et philips##

donc oui mais sur les mid 2009  c'est identique !!!

tu te trouves les outils necessaire à brico merlin!


----------



## sebusmalus (1 Mai 2010)

TORX taille 6

D'ailleurs j'ai du acheter une boite entière, pas de taille 6 à l'unité :-(


----------



## gildas1 (1 Mai 2010)

j'ai acheté la totale:

plus de 37 outils pour tous les styles de vis 

chez bricodepot: 15

cela me sert enormement!


ah tant que j'y suis pour rester dans le sujet

en attendant le OCW j'ai fati 2 tests pour comparer avec AJA, c'est un logiciel qui calcul les debits en usage reel!

voilà pour un ssd intel postville et pour comparer avec un disque dur western digital green 1,5To de 64 Mo


dès que je recois le ocw je post les resultats 











pas besoin de specifier lequel est le plus rapide.

celui qui dit le green, prends mon pied au cul


----------



## Hellix06 (1 Mai 2010)

Ha! Je prévoyais de faire un test le jour de la réception de ton Intel, mais tu m'as toasted 

Par contre si ça intéresse quelques personnes, j'ai les benchs du 500GB par défaut sur les macbook pro... ça vole pas haut, même mon DD externe en fw800 est plus rapide... comparez ça au test de l'intel et on comprend très vite la différence entre les deux mondes 






Bien vaseux le toshiba...






Mon Samsung ecogreen 1To 5400rpm en Fw800, pas si mal au final!


----------



## gildas1 (1 Mai 2010)

les WD sont de tres bon dur 

a vrai dire les meilleures dans leur catégorie en plus pas trop cher!

j'ai que de ça pour les durs externes!
(plus de 6To 

(oui oui j'ai bcp de photos de famille,)


qd meme l'intel est pas mal avec le dernier firmware! 263 en lecture et 100 en ecriture!

sachant que le ssd des macs fait 90/70


donc pas besoin dire que OUI les ssds sont d'un tres grand interet!


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

EDIT sur mon post précédent: ce n'était pas un toshiba mais un hitachi en standard dans les mbp 2009 

Pour ceux qui veulent du concret sur Postville X-25M 160GB:

[YOUTUBE]bj7K6NbzwME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

VOILA

c'est tout à fait ça 

comme je l'ai deja dit

pour moi la petite revolution au sein de l'informatique c'est la création du ssd et non le paasage aux processeurs dual cores 

enfin les 2 c est pas mal


je continues sur la lancé:

raptor vs intel postville
sur vista 
ouverture de 51 programmes

attention c'est lonnnnnng (enfin pour le raptor)



[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_Jz7IMwBt4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_Jz7IMwBt4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]






moi j'en connais a qui ca presse le debut de semaine


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> VOILA
> 
> c'est tout à fait ça
> 
> ...



Je pense que je ne suis pas le seul hein  (puis c'est mecredi pas lundi :hein
Oublie pas les benchs de l'ocw . Si tu peux les faire avec QuickBench c'est encore mieux!
Voire même une petite video


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

video c'est possible

tu as un lien de quickbench?

je vais faire ça avec l'intel postville pour pouvoir comparer!


ps: j'ai revendu mon MBP aujourd'hui à un gars incroyable: suspicieux, idiot, et pretentieux, j'ai failli ne pas lui vendre...


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

Pour QuickBench il n'y a pas de démo ou de version trial downloadable... dommage


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (2 Mai 2010)

Gildas toi qui a le Postvill et qui aura le ocw ya pas moyen que tu fasse un compartif quand tu pourra?
Ou si sa a deja etait fait ta un lien?

Si tu passe du Intel sa doit valoir le coup a moins que ce soit plu pour la capacité?

PS : ya des videos ou des tutos en francais pour enlever le dd ?


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Gildas toi qui a le Postvill et qui aura le ocw ya pas moyen que tu fasse un compartif quand tu pourra?
> Ou si sa a deja etait fait ta un lien?
> 
> Si tu passe du Intel sa doit valoir le coup a moins que ce soit plu pour la capacité?
> ...



Pour enlever le DD, rien de plus simple, d'ailleurs c'est dans le manuel d'utilisation qui accompagne tous les macs. Au pire il y a le site iFixit qui s'amuse à tout démonter, avec des photos pour chaque étape.

Je pense qu'on aura le droit aux benchs des deux SSD dès lundi (voir peut être plus tot pour le intel). Après suffit de comparer les graphiques pour voir les vitesses d'écriture/lecture qui diffèrent entre ces deux disques.


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

oui il y a bcp de videos pour voir comment faire

si tu relis mes posts tu verras que je fais le test pour les 2 pour un comparatif 

je vais etre testeur officiel!


apriori:

intel: 260/100 Mo/s
OCW: 280/270 Mo/s

sachant que le ocw consomme moins, et plus fiable et a une fct qui est semblable au raid 5!

et aussi la particularité il n'a pas de buffer!


la capacité je m'en fous un peu, j'avais juste envie de changer 

tel un vrai g33k



PS: par contre je sens que je vais bouffer des taxes de douane 


j'en ai profiter pour prendre 8Go
je verrais ce que cela donne


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

D'ailleurs, puisqu'on en parle, c'est ques outils qu'il me faut pour démonter mon mbp 2009 et changer de DD? Je pense aller faire les courses lundi


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

n'oublions pas l'I/O de chaque ssd

qui est plus important sur le sandforce!

en fait l'arrivée du sandforce chamboule un peu tout, je pense qu'intel va remettre un nouveau firmware pour le concurrencer!

car les limites sont purement soft et non hard (ce qui s'est pzssé lors du dernier upgrade)

sinon intel va prendre une claque!

tous les producteurs de ssd vont avoir du sandforce dans leurs gammes donc...


c'est rigolo de voir sur les sites marchands des ocz vertex II (sandforce) à moins cher que des simples indilinx


va y avoir du stock et des promos bientot


toi aussi tu lis pas:

torqx 6 et phillips ##


----------



## shenrone (2 Mai 2010)

Le seul problème du SSd c'est encore et toujours son prix, pas moyen de trouver quelque chose de correct ni sur de l'Intel postville, ni sur l'OCW...

Je parle de capcité comprise entre 150 et 200 Mo:sleep:


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (2 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> PS: par contre je sens que je vais bouffer des taxes de douane


 
Ah c'est la merde!
Tient nous au courant demain si tu le recois, surtout moi car tu m'as grave choffé pour le ocw.
Je sens que je vais commander mon mac ce soir


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Le seul problème du SSd c'est encore et toujours son prix, pas moyen de trouver quelque chose de correct ni sur de l'Intel postville, ni sur l'OCW...
> 
> Je parle de capcité comprise entre 150 et 200 Mo:sleep:



Mo? 

Honnêtement, on trouve le postville 160GB à moins de 400&#8364;, c'est sur c'est cher, mais bon...
Moi j'ai eu la chance de l'avoir pour 330&#8364; grâce à gildas qui vient de me le vendre :love:


----------



## jpparmentier (2 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous, j'ai reçu jeudi dernier mon MBP 17 pouces, équipé d'un SSD 256 Go.

Personnellement, étant donné que c'était mon premier MBP, et que j'avais le budget suffisant, je n'ai pas opté pour le démontage/remontage d'un SSD externe.

L'OS me semble rapide, je n'ai pas de base de comparaison si ce n'est un PC sous XP datant de 2007 avec un 5400 tours 

Alors bon, je ne sais pas quelle est la valeur de ces tests mais pour comparer avec gildas, je vous fournis quelques infos:

Données système:

  Capacité :    251 Go (251 000 193 024 octets)
  Modèle :    APPLE SSD TS256B                        
  Révision :    AGAA0206
  Numéro de série :            *************
  NCQ (Native Command Queuing) :    Non
  Support amovible :    Non
  Disque amovible :    Non
  Nom BSD :    disk0
  Type de carte de partition :    GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :    Vérifié


Tests AJA avec fichier de 128, 512 puis 2048 Mo. Sans cache, avec les mêmes réglages que vus sur le screenshot de gildas. Ca me paraît bizarre d'avoir un tel niveau d'écriture mais bon, je ne peux pas vraiment m'en rendre compte sans avoir plus travaillé avec la bête...

















Voilà, pour l'instant comme je l'ai dit j'ai peu de matière à comparaison mais dans deux semaines je pars en reportage (je suis photographe) et je vais intensivement utiliser lightroom 3 beta, et le port expresscard avec un lecteur delkin. Les tous premiers tests me satisfont: 3,4Go de photos sur la carte vidés en moins de deux minutes. C'est vraiment beaucoup plus rapide que ce que j'ai connu :rateau:


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2010)

salamander a dit:


> De toute façon, l'ordi qui chauffe sur les cuisses, c'est pas bon pour les spermatozoides, c'est prouvé.....


- *salamander* tu te trompes, ce qui l'intéresse c'est de mater des films dans son lit, le reste plus graveleux il s'enfout 

- Sinon, il peut prendre un hd 500 Go + un portable lapdesk N315 de Logitech (sorte de plaque qui se place entre ses "_cuisses_" et son portable et qui est en prime munie d'un tiroir coulissant permettant d'utiliser une souris pour environ 25 Euros, je l'ai testée et je la recommande !)


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

L'important en écriture est réellement les petits fichiers: 4/8/16/32/64 kB qui sont très utilisés par le système, d'où des tests plus pertinents avec QuickBench qui utilise toutes les tailles de fichiers, et qui ne se contente pas seulement d'écritures séquentielles mais aussi d'écritures aléatoires.

De plus, le SSD que tu as n'ayant pas de TRIM sur OSX et un contrôlleur non SandForce, les performances peuvent paraître bonnes voire excellentes quand le disque est neuf, mais risquent de devenir médiocres avec le temps, une fois que les cellules auront étés utilisées et marquées comme effaçables.

EDIT: Voilà les tests avec XBech au niveau des fichiers de 4kB, une autre histoire:

SAMSUNG 256GB SSD XBENCH RESULTS (RUN 1)
Results	126.68	
System Info	
Xbench Version	 1.3
System Version	 10.5.6 (9G2141)
Physical RAM	 4096 MB
Model	 MacBookPro5,2
Drive Type	 SAMSUNG SSD PM800 Series 2.5" 256GB
Disk Test	126.68	

_Sequential	184.21_ 
*Uncached Write	266.35	163.54 MB/sec [4K blocks]*
*Uncached Write	282.75	159.98 MB/sec [256K block*s]
*Uncached Read	86.36	25.27 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	351.63	176.73 MB/sec [256K blocks]*
_Random	96.53_ 
*Uncached Write	27.71	2.93 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	287.52	92.05 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	1489.83	10.56 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	830.23	154.06 MB/sec [256K blocks]*

SAMSUNG 256GB SSD XBENCH RESULTS (RUN 2)
Results	126.15	
System Info	
Xbench Version	 1.3
System Version	 10.5.6 (9G2141)
Physical RAM	 4096 MB
Model	 MacBookPro5,2
Drive Type	 SAMSUNG SSD PM800 Series 2.5" 256GB
Disk Test	126.15	

_Sequential	181.14_ 
*Uncached Write	230.01	141.22 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	274.72	155.44 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	88.33	25.85 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	360.58	181.23 MB/sec [256K block*s]
_Random	96.78_ 
*Uncached Write	27.73	2.94 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	293.15	93.85 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	1431.68	10.15 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	856.51	158.93 MB/sec [256K blocks]*


Maintenant avec QuickBench en MB/s (source macrumors)

Sequencial read:

4k : 29,350
8k : 51.888
16k : 83.729
32k : 94.084
64k : 94.084
126k : 146.326
256k : 185.732
512k : 217.253
1024k : 237.642

Sequencial write:

4k : 20.669
8k : 30.469
16k : 58.771
32k : 77.139
64k : 106.972
126k : 140.531
256k : 170.881
512k : 188.974
1024k : 180.904

Randowm Read:

4k : 13.130
8k : 21.635
16k : 35.195
32k : 49.243
64k : 80.736
126k : 120.417
256k : 163.641
512k : 200.256
1024k : 222.853

Random Write:

4k : 2.797
8k : 5.674
16k : 12.062
32k : 27.713
64k : 45.251
126k : 76.622
256k : 99.810
512k : 130.358
1024k : 178.202


----------



## jpparmentier (2 Mai 2010)

OK merci pour ces infos, effectivement je cherchais à tester avec des fichiers de moins de 128 mo car ce qui va m'intérésser c'est plus l'accès à des centaines de fichiers de 11 à 20 mo pour le boulot (photos RAW), sans compter les fichiers systèmes qui sont bien plus petits.

Pour l'instant la performance me va, si ça se dégrade je verrai à suivre le conseil de certains qui parlent de vider le SSD et réintégrer les fichiers pour éviter les effets dûs à l'utilisation dans le temps.


Tout ceci étant dit, et vu que je me sers de moins en moins de CDs ou DVDs, je verrai aussi à l'avenir où en seront dans un an les solutions optibay pour mettre un deuxième SSD sous le clavier 


Je referai des tests fin mai après avoir ajouté 2 semaines de reportages (donc 2500 à 3000 fichiers RAWde 15mo) + conversions à la volée en JPG etc...

On verra ce que ça donne, je vous tiens au courant, merci à tous les intervenants ce forum est une mine d'info pour moi qui switche lentement mais sûrement


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Mai 2010)

Les SSD d'Apple ne sont pas autant à la rue au niveau performance/prix que veut bien nous le dire gildas1


----------



## sebusmalus (2 Mai 2010)

Peut-être pas à la rue ... mais autant acheter soir même son SSD et le monter !

Pour moins cher tu as un SSD INTEL certes plus petit mais 2 fois plus rapide et qui a priori gère mieux l'absence de TRIM


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Mai 2010)

sebusmalus a dit:


> Peut-être pas à la rue ... mais autant acheter soir même son SSD et le monter !
> 
> Pour moins cher tu as un SSD INTEL certes plus petit mais 2 fois plus rapide et qui a priori gère mieux l'absence de TRIM



2x plus rapide? tu te bases sur quoi ? J'ai trouvé ce test, il n'a pas l'air à la ramasse et dépasse même l'intel sur certains points...mais je me trompes peut-être dans les séries...

Sinon mon 128 m'a couté 180 en BTO et il sera garantie 3 ans avec l'APP... Si je l'avais acheté séparément, il m'aurait coûté bien plus cher et je n'aurais pas su quoi faire du DD interne (j'ai déjà des DDE FW).


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> 2x plus rapide? tu te bases sur quoi ? J'ai trouvé ce test, il n'a pas l'air à la ramasse et dépasse même l'intel sur certains points...mais je me trompes peut-être dans les séries...
> 
> Sinon mon 128 m'a couté 180&#8364; en BTO et il sera garantie 3 ans avec l'APP... Si je l'avais acheté séparément, il m'aurait coûté bien plus cher et je n'aurais pas su quoi faire du DD interne (j'ai déjà des DDE FW).



Effectivement tu te trompes dans les séries... Le test parle de l'SSD Apple 512GB, or en général sur un SSD, plus la taille est grande, plus les vitesses de transfert son importantes (ça se vérifie avec n'importe quelle gamme de SSD, que ce soit le postville, les OCZ toute classes confondues...)

Alors certes il parait bien sexy de 512GB sur le papier, mais comme on l'a dit plus tôt:
-pas de sandforce, donc des performances qui dégringoles avec le temps.
-Le prix super élevé

_ One concern of consumers is the tendency for SSDs to slow down after a period of usage. Lloyd Chambers has done extensive testing on three of the SSDs listed above. One of them had no long term performance issues. Two of them had major issues. _

Et ensuite:

_The OWC Mercury Extreme is our recommendation for a third party upgrade of your MacBook Pro's internal storage. It's not only fast with advanced enterprise class features, but it passed Lloyd Chambers' "Seasoning" test with flying colors._

OCW possède le contrôleur sandforce, d'où ses meilleures performances en général, même si il peut paraitre moins bon que le crucial et l'ocz, l'absence de fonction TRIM sur Mac OS le rend meilleur que les autres sur le moyen & long terme...

D'ailleurs, sur un modèle neuf et un modèle usé, les performances sont quasi-similaires:





Il en va quasiment de même avec l'Intel Postville qui possède lui aussi un sandforce <-Faux c'est un autre mais le résultat est le même


----------



## malcbo (2 Mai 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> ....
> Il en va quasiment de même avec l'Intel Postville qui possède lui aussi un sandforce.


Je n'ai pas saisi ta dernière phrase


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

malcbo a dit:


> Je n'ai pas saisi ta dernière phrase



Pas de perte de performances significatives entre des cellules usées (comprendre occupées par des fichiers en attente d'effacement pour écriture future) et une cellule neuve.

Le TRIM est normalement fait pour que le système indique au SSD d'effacer la cellule "physiquement" quand un fichier est supprimé. Ceci n'est pas le cas avec mac OS qui signale seulement un espace inscriptible ou plutôt libre, mais qui contient des données supprimées.
Les pertes de performances sont du au temps nécessaire à l'éffacement physique + à l'écriture sur la cellule, là ou les disques durs classiques peuvent écrire sur des zones ou les données supprimés sont encore présentes physiquement.

Pour faire simple sur mac, si ton SSD n'a pas de contrôleur sandforce (ou postville), les performances peuvent devenir catastrophiques sur certains modèles.

Pour le X-25:

http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos_news/00/26/IMG0026489.gif

http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos_news/00/26/IMG0026490.gif

En bleu les performances sur une cellule usée.

D'ailleurs, on retrouve les SSD samsung de chez Apple avant le passage au toshiba:






On vois bien que pour un disque dont les cellules ont étés utilisées les performances sont moins importantes sur des autres contrôlleurs.


----------



## malcbo (2 Mai 2010)

Donc, selon toi, le Postville d'Intel possède un controleur Sandforce???


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

malcbo a dit:


> Donc, selon toi, le Postville d'Intel possède un controleur Sandforce???



Bah c'est pas selon moi, c'est un fait avéré et largement vanté... <- Je suis en train de raconter de la merde là

Pour reprendre le test qu'avait posté gildas, entre un ocw avec un sandforce et un autre ssd sans sandforce sur mac, y'a pas photo:






Les performances deviennent catastrophiques et instables seon les modèles.

Le seul inconvénient du SSD Intel est ses performances en écriture modestes comparées à certains SSD, mais il à le mérité d'être peu cher et durable.

Si j'avais eu assez d'argent j'aurais pris l'ocw 200GB, mais là c'était au dessus de mes moyens...
Le 100GB ne suffisant pas pour mes besoins, j'ai opté pour le postville 160GB que gildas avait en vente , et qui me revenait à 2&#8364; le GB :love:.


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

desole je me suis fait ma comprendre


alorsd
NON
intel n'a pas un controlleur sandforce 

mais un ..... Postville 


le postvielle comme le sandforce ne se base pas sur la technologie des autres controlleurs: JCB, barefoot etc...

Intel et sandforce sont totallement different en technologie mais le resultat est qui s'en foutent du trim


donc pour nous macusers: c'est soit sandforce ou intel (les autres marcheront aussi sur mac mais c'est basé sur du trim)


la differeznce de technologique est enorme entre ces 2 et ç ce jour je comprends pas encore...

L'intel a 64Mo de buffer et joue avec ceci pour archiver les donnees (ca c'est ok)

le sandforce n'a pas de buffer (rien de rien) mais par contre sur un ssd de 200, il conserve 56Go pour lui, en fait c'est un 256Go

et là c'est ce que je comprends pas encore (tant que je l'aurai pas vu fonctionner)


ce "buffer" de 56Go)lui permet de stoker toutes les infos fragiles (celles qui se deteriorent facillement sur un ssd et donc fait perdre des donnees (films impossible à ouvrir), archive mortes, pixels deffectueux sur un film
donc le sandforce gere ces donnees et donc AUCUNES pertes!

c'est du raid 5 virtuel!!!


et en plus cela accelere l'ecriture, cela aussi je vouis pas comment!

il ecrirait 2 fois? une sur les 200Go et aussi sur les 56Go???
tout en gagnant du temps?
c'est bizarre!

pourtant les 280 en ecriture sont reels!

qd je l'aurai je verrais ce que cela fiat pour l'instant j'en sais plus 

(je le recois demain) 

je ferai un topic INTEL Postville vs Sandforce OWC


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

Auto-censure et correction on :rateau::modo:


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Auto-censure et correction on :rateau::modo:




ps compris


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> ps compris



Confondu les deux contrôleurs Postville et SandForce...

Pour les sandforce: http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=911&type=expert&pid=1


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

ah ben voilà c'est aussi simple que ça...

Mon neveu en primaire comprendaire le fonctionnement .....ou pas! 








et moi qui pensait que ce serai plus compliqué


a ce jour dans leur test le vertex LE est super bien placé en tarif!!
aussi bien que le owc



et que le intel postville, est tres tres bien placé et continue d'être ds la course! il est même plus rapide en lecture et ouverture de programmes!

par contre il prend une claque monumentalle en copie de fichiers deplacements et autres!

mais le principal etant la lecture autant dire qu'il est vraiment bien!


le sandforce ajoutant une plus value en ecriture, mais l'intel propose deja de bons ressultats!


----------



## malcbo (2 Mai 2010)

Même si je reconnais tout à fait que les performances de l'OCW sont exceptionnelles (à cause de leur VRP Gildas, j'ai même failli un commander un  ), je me demande toujours si en passant du Postville à celui-ci on ressentira véritablement une différence à l'usage 

Mon premier Postville date d'août 2009 (dans mon MBP 13) et j'avoue avoir bien du mal à m'imaginer que mon Mac puisse être encore plus rapide (je ne fais pas de gros tranferts de fichier)


----------



## Damonzon (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je lis avec intérêt ce sujet ssd vs dd et vous parlez beaucoup du intel et du ocw, qu'en est il du nouveau ocz vertex 2 utilisant sandforce, quelqu'un l'aurait il installé ou testé ?


----------



## bokeh (2 Mai 2010)

@*malcbo* :
T'es pas obligé de changer de DD à chaque sortie d'un modèle légèrement meilleur


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

le vertex 2 est un sandforce mais pas les memes puces!

le sandforce owc est aussi 200 moins cher donc bon voilà




pour la copie de dur à dur (prendre un dossier de 4Go et le transferer d un dur vers le ssd) le sandforce est plus de 2 fois plus rapide!


c'est pas revolutionnaire mais mais si tu mets 20 mins avec l'intel pour copier un fichier avec le sand tu mettras 3 à 4 minutes!

à toi de voir si c'est interessant !

la lecture est identique bien que le sand est 10Mo/s plus interessant mais impossible de le voir 



ps: je suis pas un vrp owc, 

juste que avoir trouver ce nouveau systeme est a prendre en compte pour l'achat d'un ssd et je le fait partager à tous sur le fofo!!!

que ce soit owc, vertx 2 corsair F100 et autres pour moi c'est kif kif bien que corsair, ocz et autres font payer la marque plus de 200  de plus!!!!

owc n'est pas trop connu, et ils doivent faire leurs preuves dans le sens qu'ils doivent montrer leurs perfs et leur fiabilité donc implicitement les owc sont fait avec plus de soins !!! (bien que cela est une vue de l'esprit, c'est que suppositions!!!)

mais toutes les marques rentrant sur un marché proposent des produits super bien fini car devant prouver leur qualité

(y a le risque que ce soit une bouse sans nom) mais ce serait pour la marque sa mort donc ....

pour ce qui est du SAV cela peut poser pbs mais bon.... un ssd sandforce à 0% de retour! et la vie est de 10OO années


----------



## malcbo (2 Mai 2010)

@bokeh
bien sûr que non, mais, comme gildas1, je suis un peu geek 
je m'étonne d'ailleurs de ne pas avoir déjà changé le DDI de mon mac mini

@gildas1
je sais bien que tu n'es pas vrp ocw, c'était juste un clin d'oeil (à te lire, tu m'as vraiment fait envie d'un ocw  )


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

C est OWC et pas ocw



sinon oui c'est de super produits!

je pensais faire (après les tests)
une commande groupée!

a tarif preferentiel

si vous pensez que c'est pas idiot faites moi le savoir


----------



## malcbo (2 Mai 2010)

j'tape trop vite des fois 

en fonction de tes tests, une commande groupée peut m'interesser


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

malcbo, au vu de ta signature, tu serais pas vrp intel?


ils t'ont fait un prix lorsque tu as acheté les 3?


----------



## malcbo (2 Mai 2010)

j'aurais du  






j'ai 5 X25-M à la maison


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

malcbo a dit:


> j'aurais du
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG :rose:

Dire que je me saigne pour en avoir juste un... Ah la G33kitude n'a pas de prix!


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (2 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> pour ce qui est du SAV cela peut poser pbs mais bon.... un ssd sandforce à 0% de retour! et la vie est de 10OO années


Pourquoi?



malcbo a dit:


> j'tape trop vite des fois
> 
> en fonction de tes tests, une commande groupée peut m'interesser


 
A 80% sur je vais m'en acheter un donc interesser


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

en fait non!

le sav posera pas de soucis au vu de la rapidité et l'efficacité de owc!


voyons d'abord les resultats des tests mais bon je vois pas en quoi je serai decu 


 un coup de super dupper, et hop je bootes!


ah oui un petit detail: j'ai changé mn ssd avec mon systeme et programme de mon 13" vers mon 15", je pensais que je devrais re installer tout puisqu'il faisait que tourner la roue indefiniment!, doc j'ai booter sur le dvd, et cliquer sur continuer 3 fois, jusqu'à ce qu'il prenne 30 mins d'instal!


et resultats:

j'ai le meme systeme qu'auparavant 

et les resultats sont nickels j'ai rien perdu, je pense que le dvd n'a fait que modifié les differences entre le 13" et le 15" encore un truc qui me troue le cul puissance 1000


----------



## bokeh (2 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> ah oui un petit detail: j'ai changé mn ssd avec mon systeme et programme de mon 13" vers mon 15", je pensais que je devrais re installer tout puisqu'il faisait que tourner la roue indefiniment!, doc j'ai booter sur le dvd, et cliquer sur continuer 3 fois, jusqu'à ce qu'il prenne 30 mins d'instal!
> 
> 
> et resultats:
> ...



 Ouais exact, c'est puissant 



gildas1 a dit:


> owc n'est pas trop connu, et ils doivent faire leurs preuves dans le sens qu'ils doivent montrer leurs perfs et leur fiabilité donc implicitement les owc sont fait avec plus de soins !!! (bien que cela est une vue de l'esprit, c'est que suppositions!!!)
> 
> mais toutes les marques rentrant sur un marché proposent des produits super bien fini car devant prouver leur qualité
> 
> ...



Quoi !!! T'es pas sûr de ton coup 
Je viens de commander un 200GB 
REMBOURSEZ !!!! 

Au fait, j'ai choisi US postal firts class mail international. On verra qui se mange les taxes d'importation 
Ça servira pour les suivants


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

tu aurais du attendre 

j'ai contacté un commercial de owc pour des prix il y a de cela 3 jours!

donc j'attends !

par contre avant que ta comande soit accepté tu vas en chier 

demade de certificats, carte bancaire, photocopie du passeport, 

mais cela en vaut le coup bien sur!

mais tu aurais dû attendre, puis si c'est une bouse sans nom, ben tu t'en prendras qu'à toi 


uspostal est plus cher que ups avec moi d'interet

le mien est parti jeudi soir tard, et vendredi à 22h il etait a lyon!

avec uspostal j'ai toujours plus d'une semaine voir 15 jours, ils respectent RIEN!!!!

le delai d'ups est garanti

voili voilou


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2010)

Pour la notion de sandforce j'ai trouvé cela


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

pour revenir sur le ssd d'apple,


je n'ai pas menti, et je me suis pas gourré 

je parlais du Samsung 128

tu parles du toshiba (le nouveau que je connaissais pas)


c'est bcp mieux c'est evident car 160 en lecture et 170 en ecriture c'es pas degueu!

mais bon contre le owc il perds 100Mo/s pour chaque etape et c'est enorme surtout le apple est plus cher! 

un exemple

pour la lecture,

tu dois ouvrir une photo qui est de 100 Mo de capacité, 

alors le apple l'ouvrira en 0,62s environ

pour le sand: 0,35s

c'est du pipi de chat personne peut voir la difference mais tu prends un dvd de 10000M (oui c'est un dvd special)

tu te retrouves à 62s et 35s là cela commence à faire


pour l'ecriture, 

tu veux copier ce meme dvd sur ton dur

avec l'apple:sensiblement pareil que la lecture donc 60s

et le sand idem: 30s



maintenant comment on peux comparer 10Mo/s qu'est ce que cela veut dire?

Ben cela signifie que si on prends un ssd X avec une capa de ZMo/s et un ssd X2 de capacité Z+10 Mo/s

pour la lecture des informations (si on se base sur des mp3 de 3Mo chacun, le second lira 9 MP3 de plus par seconde!

et si l'on considere que la difference entre le sand et le intel est de 170 Mo /s pour le sand alors par seconde, 

le sand copiera ces MP3 dans la quantité de 170 Mo de plus par seconde donc 57 MP3 de plus par seconde!!!!


donc par seconde en copie pur si on ne considere pas la limite du pcie, ou de l'usb surtout, alors tu peux copier 4 albums de chansons de plus par seconde!!!!





ça calme n'est ce pas?


et puis ton graph montre très bien l'effet du non-trim avec la perte de debit pour les tres petits fichiers 

ah aussi merci pour les graphiques pour ssd apple, je vais les mettre dans le topic de comparaison:

SANDFORCE / APPLE-Toshiba / intel postville



pour les moins fortunés pas de pb, bous pouvez créer vos propres SSD oui oui les créer avec cet adaptateur 








n'oublions pas de remercier les inventeurs du ssd (la preuve que c'est eux c'est marqué sur la fiche), qui se sont battus en 2009 et 2010 pour que les ssd soient aussi performants j'ai la larme à l'oeil!










_
ps: ohhh c'est une connerie (j'espere que personne m'a cru nan?

sinon cette photo est trouvable sur le net facilement donc y a pas de pbs sur son utilisation...enfin je crois 




meme les japonais ont fait une chanson:






_


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (2 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> pour revenir sur le ssd d'apple,
> 
> 
> je n'ai pas menti, et je me suis pas gourré
> ...


 Apple a changé son samsung pour un Toshiba sur les nouveau macbook pro d'il ya 3 semaines?


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Mai 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Apple a changé son samsung pour un Toshiba sur les nouveau macbook pro d'il ya 3 semaines?



Je ne sais pas pour les 128 et 256 (même si c'est plausible) mais c'est un fait pour le 512, c'est bel et bien un Toshiba (cf plus haut).


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

ouais ben dans tous les cas c'est mieux en perfs!


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (3 Mai 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pour les 128 et 256 (même si c'est plausible) mais c'est un fait pour le 512, c'est bel et bien un Toshiba (cf plus haut).


OK! Comment savoirsi c'est le cas pour les 128 aussi?
Ya un numero à appelé?


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

non

tu l'achetes 


les vendeurs pouront pas te dire je pense!


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> non
> 
> tu l'achetes
> 
> ...


 
Bon j'attends ton feed sur le ocw avant de commander mon macbook!

PS : si quelqu'un à l'info sur le SSD 128 des news macbook pro qu'il fasse signe a peut toujours en interesser, et puis dans l'hypothese ou le OCW n'est pas si bon sa peut etre un bon compromis


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

demain tu sauras pour owc 


c'est owc et pas ocw 


mais pour qu'il soit de la merde cela m etonnerait


une commande groupee je pense verra le jour prochainement

pffft avec tout ce que je fais j'ai meme pas de cdb


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> n'oublions pas de remercier les inventeurs du ssd (la preuve que c'est eux c'est marqué sur la fiche), qui se sont battus en 2009 et 2010 pour que les ssd soient aussi performants j'ai la larme à l'oeil!



C'est incroyable, pourtant si jeune !


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mai 2010)

Ouais si c'est pour nous dire O WC, c'est que ça doit être de la merde non?  Ouais je sais, mais je suis déjà dehors...


----------



## shenrone (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> demain tu sauras pour owc
> 
> 
> c'est owc et pas ocw
> ...



Si les perfs sont bonnes, je suis interresse par une commande grouper 

Comparatif interressant

http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/ssd-crucial-kingston-western-23283/


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

Je viens de recevoir le colis, 

après avoir payé 197 à UPS!!!


cela va me revenir cher cette histoire


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir le colis,
> 
> après avoir payé 197 à UPS!!!
> 
> ...


 200de taxes  pour combie nde montant? 'avec le ssd, ta ddr et ce que t'as pris d'autre?


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

j'ai acheté pour 1200$

pitin font chier ces cons!!!


enfin bon c'est pas grave, c'est fait, dites vous que vous allez avoir un test du OWC ça permet de se consoler (ouais encore que vous avez pas débourser un sou )

sinon j'accepte les paypals et cheques...

une personne de ce fofo a déjà participé à cette requète, il a fourni 330&#8364; (rhalala si tous le monde pouvait être aussi genereux)

félicitons Hellix pour son geste


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> j'ai acheté pour 1200$
> 
> pitin font chier ces cons!!!



Heu pas de chance pour les taxes... dommage que ça soit pas passé...
Tu gagnes combien finalement sur le prix en dollars taxes comprises?



gildas1 a dit:


> une personne de ce fofo a déjà participé à cette requète, il a fourni 330 (rhalala si tous le monde pouvait être aussi genereux)
> 
> félicitons Hellix pour son geste



Oui tu parles d'une générosité ^^t'en es ou alors avec l'envoi du postville?

J'attends aussi les benchs avec impatience


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

j'y gagnes pas trop en fait...

Sur la ddr je gagnais 130&#8364; (entre l'achat aux us et l'achat sur l'apple store)

sur le ssd, je ne sais pas, si on compare avec le vertex 2 qui est dispo en france, je gagnes plus de 200&#8364; donc voilà

en fait c'est qd meme interessant mais merde, les 200 &#8364; filés j'auri préféré faire autre chose avec,

utilisé USP est mieux que UPS en fait!


pour ton geste, moi j'avais compris que tu l'avais fait seulement pour voir les tests du postville non? 

ps: je te tiens au jus pour l'envoi 


sinon je suis entrain de faire le transfert du postville vers le owc donc cela prend du tps

si je me refere au debit d'ecriture je suis à 10,74 MB/s

pitin c'est uen bete en ecriture 

enfin j'epsere que c'est dû au fait que je l'ai mis sur un controleur usb qui est chargé à mort (4 disques durs sur la meme connection)

sinon on va pas etre copaing 


d'ailleurs l'entreprise est à Woodstock... je me suis dit que si la boit etait tenu par les enfants des bitnicks qui avaient participé à l'evenement ben c'est pas top


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> j'y gagnes pas trop en fait...
> 
> sinon je suis entrain de faire le transfert du postville vers le owc donc cela prend du tps
> 
> ...



En même temps si c'est de l'usb faut que tu divise le débit max par le nombre de connexions actives, donc 10 Mo/s n'a rien d'inquiétant pour l'instant.
T'en as pour cb de temps avant de pourvoir faire ts benchs (histoire que je finisse ma sieste :sleep?

PS: comme je veux faire une clean install sur le postville je suis en train de DL touts les mises à jour séparément (Combo+iWork+Aperture+Office+ tout le reste), je te dis pas le temps de DL qui me reste à faire, c'est d'une rare violence avec un débit de 200 kbits/s... T'ain vivement la fibre optique, qui arrivera quand je partirais de chez moi... tss


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

ben juste installer le dur sur l'ordi, installer les 8Go de ddr, mettre la coque integrale en carbone et démarrer...

donc pas longtemps

mais il y en a encore pour 2 heures...  


ps: attends je vais tout arrété et mettre le ssd sur un controleur tout seul 

je pense que ce la sera mieux  (pitin des fois je devrais me poser plus de questions au lieu d'attendre comme un con)


edit: avec le passage du ssd sur un controleur usb tout seul: je suis à 11MB/s 

wouhahou comme j'ai gagné 


en fait comme j'ai arreté la copie pour essayer mon truc à la con j'ai perdu seulement 1h30 de boulot

Allez la peche wouuuhou,


----------



## malcbo (3 Mai 2010)

200 euros, ça fait mal


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> ben juste installer le dur sur l'ordi, installer les 8Go de ddr, mettre la coque integrale en carbone et démarrer...
> 
> donc pas longtemps
> 
> ...



T'es pas en USB 1 là? T'as pas un autre disque sous la main pour voir si c'est bien le contrôleur USB qui merde?


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

ben montage demontage ça craind non?

je prefere attendre 


on as le temps


je vais peut etre essayer autre chose en fait je l'ai mis sur un rack swap pour dur, 

je vais voir pour le mettre dans un boitier!

ps: j'ai changé ma signature et la photo de mon avatar,vu que je me fais chier!!!



edit: je suis à 15MB/s

je peux esperer mieux? ou ca va comme cela?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

ouais ben cela change rien je suis à 9MB/s

mais bon je pense pas que ce soit un pb du sandforce, enfin j'espere pas car 9MB/s en ecriture c'est moins que mes durs sur usb 

un bon firewire cela aurait ete le pied!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h08 ----------

PS: j'ai une coque carbone à vendre si quelqu'un est interessé


----------



## Mendesone (3 Mai 2010)

Hello tout le monde,


gildas1 a dit:


> PS: j'ai une coque carbone à vendre si quelqu'un est interessé



Moi je veux bien une coque carbonne pour mon 15'.
Un lien peut-être ?
Et pourquoi t'en sépares-tu ? Ca chauffe ?

Mendes

PS : comme tout le monde j'attends tes benchs
PS2 : moi aussi je serai intéressé par un achat groupé (sous couvert que les benchs tiennent la route)


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> PS: j'ai une coque carbone à vendre si quelqu'un est interessé



Fait gaffe là tu vas payer la taxe carbone


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

Mendesone a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> 
> Moi je veux bien une coque carbonne pour mon 15'.
> ...




je le revends car j'en ai.....3!!!


attends je te passe le lien!

http://www.ideal-case.com/mac-book/carbon-shell/15-4-carbon-shell-for-macbook-pro.html



voilà



ps: pffiioouuu on est une bande de comique en fait!

je suis sur que sur les autres topics ils rigolent pas comme nous!


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mai 2010)

3? T'avais une promo 3 pour le prix de 2 quand tu les a achetées?


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

c'est plus compliqué 

disons que j'en ai trois et voilà

photo possible






Ayé ssd installé 


j'ai essayé rapidos de voir les resultats 

en theorie (mais je dois faire mieux) le ssd est à 280 en lecture et 260 en ecriture

ça roxxx du ponay


la difference avec le intel, est perceptible mais pas flagrante!

pour l'eciture je vais faire un transfert et je vais voir ce que cela donne

ps: les 8Go ca roxxx aussi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------

voilà le premier resultat (c'est sous aja donc c'est pas top, mais ca permet de se faire une idee...


a gauche intel
a droite owc







ps: je me suis apercu que les regles avaient pas les memes valeurs je sais pas pquoi mais vu que c'est une droite horizontal cela change pas grand chose!!!


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mai 2010)

Putain ça troue le cul quand même, manque plus que les test QuickBench pour termier


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

voilà pour chaque gamme de mesure!


----------



## sebusmalus (3 Mai 2010)

MMhhh ça sent de plus en plus le bon GEEK ici, quelles bonnes ambiances sur ce topic.

Sinon je prète cette semaine mon MBP à ma copine parce que le sine est en SAV et
elle n'a même pas senti que j'avais mis un Disque "spécial", la pauvre ignorante ... ;-)

J'ose pas lui expliquer ce que c'est elle va me dévisager et me traiter encore plus souvent de Geek

;-D


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

faut lui parler avec son "language"

"tu trouves pas que c'est plus rapide qd tu ouvres tes photos du concert de M Pokora?"

"qd tu transfert le dernier cd de "wesh wesh " tu trouves pas que c'est plus rapide?"


et voilà

c'est tout!


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mai 2010)

En un seul mot: énorme.
Même en lecture et écriture de petits fichiers il s'en tire a merveille.
Je suis réellement impressionné. 

EDIT: J'ai bien envie d'ouvrir un topic pour récapituler tout ce qui a été dit sur celui-ci et ainsi conseiller les acheteurs de SSD sur mac. Tu te sens de le faire Gildas?

REEDIT: Je vais de mon coter créer un pdf résumant tout. Tu me donnes l'autorisation d'utiliser tes benchs Gildas?


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

oui je voulais faire un topic pour donner les informations pour ceux interesser par l'achat d'un ssd

donc comparatif entre le ssd d'apple le intel et le owc

je vais voir si je peux le faire...

j'ai la tete ailleurs vu que je change ma bagnolle samedi, et que ma bque me fait chier puissance 1000 je risque de perdre 7000 avec leurs conneries!!!


----------



## Mendesone (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> je le revends car j'en ai.....3!!!
> 
> 
> attends je te passe le lien!
> ...



C'est à peu près celle que je voulais.
Quel est ton prix pour te débarrasser une des 3 ?

Mendes


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

Mendesone a dit:


> C'est à peu près celle que je voulais.
> Quel est ton prix pour te débarrasser une des 3 ?
> 
> Mendes





passes en mp


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir le colis,
> 
> après avoir payé 197 à UPS!!!
> 
> ...



c'etait ultra previsible

commander du matos aux US et le faire venir par Fedex/UPS, c'est certain qu'ils encaissent les taxes et frais d'import

en plus, pour peu que t'as un pepin, t'es bon pour le renvoyer


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

qd tu le renvois tu ne paies pas les taxes!


ouais c'est clair c'etait previsible d'ailleurs la grosse blaque mon colis il s'est arrété vendredi soir à lyon, aux douanes, donc ils ont eu un week end pour s'en charger!!!


----------



## sebusmalus (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> oui je voulais faire un topic pour donner les informations pour ceux interesser par l'achat d'un ssd
> 
> donc comparatif entre le ssd d'apple le intel et le owc
> 
> ...




Tu changes pour une ... LOTUS ?


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

j'ai deja une lotus, je changes pour une supercharged, donc 260 ch pour 800 kgs 


le ssd de la route 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------

Après quelques heures d'utilisation 

le owc est vraiment plus puissance que l'intel on arrive à faire la difference donc l'ecriture est aussi important que la lecture!!!

Apres il est un poil plus cher:

l'intel de 160 est à 400&#8364; donc le giga à 2,5&#8364;

et l'owc de 200 à 550&#8364; donc le giga à 2,75&#8364;


l'owc est nouveau est la mise à jour des firmwares est probable!

et il est plus fiable que tous les autres ssd du marché



par contre avoir 8Gà de ddr, change bcp la donne, certaines personnes ici disent que si on utilise pas de gros programme bouffeur de ram c'est inutile

ben je suis pas d'accord je bouffe pas tant que ca de tels programmes et tout est plus fluide 

la combinaison ssd + 8Go de ddr est vraiment super 

avec transmission + VLC + firefox + itunes ouvert, je suis à 3000 Mo de libre donc environ 5000Mo en utilisation et inactivité...

l'effacement des données inactives ne se fait plus à la demande donc pas de ralentissement


----------



## bokeh (3 Mai 2010)

Ça y est, le colis (SSD + RAM et batterie pour mon ancien MBP) a été envoyé par USP.
Faut compter 10 à 15 jours pour la réception. Pour les taxes de douanes, jamais eu le cas avec USP par contre j'avais eu à les payer avec je ne sais plus quel transporteur - en fait c'est même pas la douane qui contrôle et calcul les taxes (+ frais de dossier), c'est carrément le personnel du transporteur 
Quand j'ai commandé mes armes (M16, M40...) aux States l'an passé*, on m'avait conseillé de passer par USP car le risque de devoir s'acquitter des taxes d'import était moins important. Mais c'est pas totalement exclu que je me fasse allumé cette fois-ci 





*en fait c'étaient des sex-toys, mais je préfère pas le dire :rose:


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

j'ai jamais payé via usp mais là j'en avais besoin rapidos donc j'ai pris ups et cela m'a couté 200 de plus !!!


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (3 Mai 2010)

1) De toute fason les nouveau Toshiba ne gerent pas la trim comme les Postville ou les ocw?

2) ON VEUT LE TEST POSTVILL VS OCW !!!!!!


----------



## bokeh (3 Mai 2010)

*ON VEUT LE TEST LOTUS VS SUPERCHARGED !!!!!!*


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

ben non les toshiba ne sont pas comme owc et postville!!!

ils subissent les derives et apple ne gere pas la trim!!!


si tu regardes les posts d'avnt j'ai posté un comparatif  le voici 







comme tu peux voir a gauche le postville, lit à 230 environ et ecrit à 80 Mo/s avec des piques (d'ailleurs je sais pas pourquoi)
me owc lui il est stable lecture et ecriture à 275 environ




la supercharged est une lotus exige aussi mais avec compresseur volumetrique et double arbre à came en tête

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------

*APPEL A TEMOIN *

une personne a posté des tests sur AJA du ssd toshiba apple je n'arrive pas à les retrouver (je les voulais pour le topic special)

si quelqu'un les retrouve...


----------



## shenrone (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> j'ai jamais payé via usp mais là j'en avais besoin rapidos donc j'ai pris ups et cela m'a couté 200 de plus !!!



Tu achetes tes SSD ou aux USA?


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mai 2010)

A voir, j'espère que ça ne vous concerne pas:

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/04/19/tous-les-sandforce-ne-se-valent-pas


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> A voir, j'espère que ça ne vous concerne pas:
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/04/19/tous-les-sandforce-ne-se-valent-pas




je le savais deja 

et d'ailleurs tant mieux

je prefere un firmware plus stable que instable mais plus performant 

tu gagnes que 10Mo/s avec un 1500

par contre je suis sur que l'on peux flasher un owc avec un firmware de 1500 hybride produit par ocz je suis quasiment sur de ca 


cela me gave de faire des annonces comme celle ci où ils croient avoir trouver le nouveau filon pour casser ceci ou cela!!!

je savais qu'ils avzaient fait marche arriere d'ailleurs ils le disent sur le site qu'apres avoir mis en serie les 1500 ils ont vite dechantés car ils n'etaient pas super!!!


moi ce que je vois: ceux sont les resultats et cela me va!!!


en lisant cette news, sincerement on dirait que c'est la fin du monde et que c'est horrible 

pquoi ils font pas des statistiques entre les 1500 et 1200 en terle de firmware?

y a que 10Mo/s de difference!!!!!


le 1500 dispose d'un condensateur pour les sauvegardes et c'est tout 

le 1500 peut aussi acceuillir du SLC





avec remarques comme celle là j je risque de garder mon postville 




Avec du recul par contre je me dis que sur la toile on va pouvoir trouver des firmwares en 3.0.1 (au lieu de 3.0.3 et donc le flasher pour de meilleures perfs 


j epense que cela va arriver car y a tellement de bidouilleurs


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mai 2010)

Ah, si tu gardes le postville tu me files le owc, c'est au choix 

Ha j'en peux plus d'attendre, j'ai DL toutes les updates de mes programmes séparément pour gagner du temps mercredi quand je devrais tout réinstaller sur le Postville.

J'ai eu d'ailleurs une idée:
- L'ancien DD de 500GB en externe (pour les photos de famille :love
- Mon Aluice 1To en fw 800 partitionné en 2: 1 partition clone bootable du SSD (160GB) et le reste pour time machine qui copie mon SSD + mon ancien HDD 500GB.


----------



## gildas1 (4 Mai 2010)

moi les photos de famille je les mets sur un 1,5To green 

j'en ai tellement!!!



par contre j'ai un gros pb pour les durs externes, meme alimenté ils s'ejectent sans raisons et hop ils réapparaissent !!!

qd tu transfert des photos de famille c'est chiant!


je vais voir de quoi cela peux bien venir!!!

A titre d'infos:


voici le niveau de batterie 

je l'ai eu à 6900 et après le rodage made in gildas 
j'ai fait peter les scores 













ps: j'allais oublié de faire un effacement de tout mon disque avant de l'envoyer 
je vais le faire de suite!!!


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (4 Mai 2010)

je viens de recevoir un corsair SSD 128 - nova serie pour mon nouveau macbook pro 13 pouces....
esperons que les resultats seront a la hauteur des performances sur le papier!!


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Mai 2010)

Vanessa Jodar a dit:


> je viens de recevoir un corsair SSD 128 - nova serie pour mon nouveau macbook pro 13 pouces....
> esperons que les resultats seront a la hauteur des performances sur le papier!!



Tu pourras nous faire des tests avec AJA ou QuickBench (si tu l'as)?

On vas essayer de récolter un max de témoignages avec des modèles différents pour créer un database des benchs de SSD sur mac


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Mai 2010)

Je n'ai pas quickbench mais j'ai fait un test avec Xbench du dernier 128 d'apple.
Voir la pièce jointe 25066


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (5 Mai 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Je n'ai pas quickbench mais j'ai fait un test avec Xbench du dernier 128 d'apple.
> Voir la pièce jointe 25066


 Salut a toi!
Dit ya pas moyen que tu nous dise de quel SSD il s'agit?
Si c'est toujours le samsung ou un toshiba et lequel?


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Mai 2010)

Driver type: Apple TS 128B. Donc a priori c'est du Toshiba


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (5 Mai 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Driver type: Apple TS 128B. Donc a priori c'est du Toshiba


 Ouai donc quoi qu'eil en soit sa gere pas la TRIM 
C'etait pour etre surque de faire le changement par mes soin etait benefique


----------



## Goupi (7 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> J'ai eu à faire à des pbs avec l'implantation d'un SSD dans un 13" tous ne sont pas reconnus attention!
> 
> Par contre, combien d'entre vous ont des SSD sur leurs MB ou MBP?
> 
> ...






Di moi gildas, comme je viens enfin de recevoir mon macbook pro, tu pourrais m'expilquer comment automatiser la manipulation que tu fais tout les trois jours? j'avoue que cela doit etre un bon moyen d'entretenir son ssd apple


----------



## gildas1 (7 Mai 2010)

Alors après mettre pencher plus longuement sur la question... 
La preuve que cela marche n'est pas du tout faite d'ailleurs j'estime que ce n'est pas évident que cela marche réelement 

ce que je te propose est de mettre en pratique ce que j'ai expliqué sur l'autre topic: transfert via superduper qui est gratuit!!!

A part ça rien de plus à faire 


ps: si tu veux que je t'explique l'utilisation d'automator c'est possible mais de plus en plus je suis sûr que c'est innéficace mais j'ai jamais pu le prouver puisque j'avais un intel!!!


----------



## Goupi (7 Mai 2010)

Ahhhhh ok, je fais confiance a l'expert SSD 

Nan mais je pense que je vais me limiter a un vidage de corbeil en mode securisé pour le moment et je verrai par la suite.

Merki!!


----------



## gildas1 (7 Mai 2010)

Si tu as le tps, fais un test de ton ssd via AJA (c'est un logiciel gratuit)

de là tu verras si ton ssd vaut la peine d'être "nettoyé", post la copie d'ecran du test et on te dira si c'est ok ou pas!

mais ne te prends pas la tete avec car tu vas penser qu'à ça et ne plus profiter de ton ssd en te disant qu'il pourrait être plus rapide blablabla


----------



## Flav2104 (8 Mai 2010)

Voila j'ai installé mon postville 160 go !

Boot en 19 sec (je m'attendais à 15 sec  )

Ouverture des applications tout simplement incroyable !

Excel 2008 3,6 sec

j'ai vu que beaucoup de monde avec un postville démarre environ en 15 sec et pourquoi je serai plutôt vers les 20 sec ?

Je n'utilise que 33 go et j'ai simplement mail et magic pref à l'ouverture...


----------



## gildas1 (8 Mai 2010)

slt

pour le boot, je peux pas te dire, cela depend de tellement de trucs...

Le mien boot en 15s chrono enfin 15,3
et j'ai 40 gigas de programmes et mon os est pas neuf (je l'ai installé il y a de cela plus de 8mois!)

sinon penche toi sur les reparations des permissions et autres...

J'avais eu un pb lors de mon transfert de mon dur vers le nouveau MBP j'ai fait un nettoyage PRAM et cela avait tout arrangé, mais sincerement je sais pas ce que c'est ce PRAM mais bon...mon MBP ne cherchait plus 30S sur quoi booter!!!


dans l'absolu 4 s de plus c'est rien mais c'est vrai qu'avec l'achat d un ssd on s'attends a bcp plus 


tiens nous au courant, sinon MP moi je verrais quoi te proposer ...


----------



## Flav2104 (9 Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5JC5DpF0rw

Je trouve que du moment ou j'appuie sur le bouton et que l'écran s'allume y a un temps de latence important ?

Ce qui me chagrine c'est que toutes les vidéos de boot avec un Intel X-25 se font en 15 sec environ 

Et moi 20 sec environ ... y a t'il un temps de rodage lol?

Voici mon test

Results	248.45	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.3
		System Version		10.6.3 (10D2094)
		Physical RAM		4096 MB
		Model		MacBookPro6,2
		Drive Type		INTEL SSDSA2M160G2GC
	CPU Test	180.05	
		GCD Loop	298.54	15.74 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	165.13	3.92 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	97.73	3.22 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	387.86	67.54 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	479.90	
		Computation	507.39	10.28 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	455.24	19.58 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	286.55	
		System	288.29	
			Allocate	397.70	1.46 Malloc/sec
			Fill	206.58	10044.28 MB/sec
			Copy	327.79	6770.28 MB/sec
		Stream	284.83	
			Copy	281.14	5806.77 MB/sec
			Scale	276.78	5718.21 MB/sec
			Add	294.40	6271.27 MB/sec
			Triad	287.63	6153.01 MB/sec
	Quartz Graphics Test	217.22	
		Line	193.77	12.90 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	257.72	76.94 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	203.28	16.57 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	212.73	5.37 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	229.48	14.36 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	181.68	
		Spinning Squares	181.68	230.48 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	264.45	
		Elements	264.45	1.21 Krefresh/sec
	Disk Test	316.70	
		Sequential	206.48	
			Uncached Write	179.80	110.39 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	176.76	100.01 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	172.08	50.36 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	426.95	214.58 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	679.34	
			Uncached Write	796.64	84.33 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	310.71	99.47 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	2363.83	16.75 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	1008.79	187.19 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## gildas1 (9 Mai 2010)

As tu fait le vidage PRAM comme je te l'ai indiqué? 
Pour moi cela m'a déjà aider (pquoi je sais pas mais bon)...
Il peut y avoir bcp de facteurs... 

Au vu de ta video cela se situe à la recherche des secteurs de boot, ce que je veux dire, ce n'est pas que ton dur est lent partout lors du demarrage MAIS seulement à la recherche du boot!

dès que l'ecran avec la pomme s'affiche tu as 15s environ pour arriver au bureau ... donc je te suggère de regarder par là


----------



## Flav2104 (9 Mai 2010)

Oui j'ai effectuer la manip concernant la pram

Ouai c'est exactement ce que je pense

Il met du temps à chercher pour booter environ 6 sec avant de vraiment démarrer

le démarrage pur est bon 

mais comment puis je remedier à cela?


----------



## gildas1 (9 Mai 2010)

je n'en sais rien 

regarde sur divers fofos, refait une instal sans rien dessus...
juste l'os

et vois si c'est pareil!!!

maintenant si cela te derange tu le retournes et tu en prends un autre 


je l'ai déjà fait  si le fait que ces 4 ou 5s de plus vont te pourrir la vie, change !


----------



## Flav2104 (9 Mai 2010)

j'ai déja teste de refaire une instal avec seulement l'os

même constat !

Si j'utilise mon droit de rétraction (15 jours)

Je peux leur demander qu'il redonne un neuf ?

Ou je dis rien , il me rembourse et j'en recommande un ?


----------



## gildas1 (9 Mai 2010)

Flav2104 a dit:


> Ou je dis rien , il me rembourse et j'en recommande un ?




Voilà


----------



## Flav2104 (9 Mai 2010)

Je vais voir cela ! sinan toi tu boot en combien de temps avec ton ocw?


----------



## gildas1 (9 Mai 2010)

pas vraiment regardé mais je pense 15s

là où cela change c'est l'écriture! 

avec du recul je me dis que mes postvilles etaient super, mais voilà j'aime bien acheté la dernière version et le sand est ce qui se fait le mieux (bien que technologie très jeune)

je serai dans ton cas, je retournerais le produit et hop tu en achetes un autre!!!

mais leur dit pas que tu veux un echange car sinon tu seras dans la merde, fais un retour et c'est tout!

pour les perfs des OWC regarde le topic que j'ai créé et tu verras la difference...

OWC ne se trouve pas en France attention qu'aux USA...

mais c'est la rolls des ssd existants!

je le repetes pour voir la difference entre un postville et un sand dans une utilisation de tous les jours, faut etre fortiche!!! 
car ils ont le meme taux de lecture a peu pres, et l'on sait que c'est le point primordial pour la qualité d'un ssd!!!

apres le sand a un taux d'ecriture de 270 ce qui est enorme... mais vu que c'est du temps masqué tu ne t'en rendras pas trop compte!
(qd tu copie un dvd vers le ssd, tu lances l'operation et tu fais autre chose, lorsque c'est de la lecture, ouverture de fichiers, tu attends que cela soit fait pour continuer ton travail... donc la lecture est plus importante que l'ecriture!!!


----------



## Flav2104 (9 Mai 2010)

D'accord ! 

tu penses que c'est le ssd qui à un problème alors

j'ai un macbook pro 13 pouce qui traine, si je monte mon ssd dans le 13 pouce 

Le 13 pouce va le reconnaître directe? avec mes fichier et l'os??

Cela me permettrai de voir si c'est vraiment le ssd qui fait ce temps de latence ...


----------



## gildas1 (9 Mai 2010)

refait une install car entre un MB et un MBP ou autres y a des fichiers systemes differents!!!


mais comme je l'ai dit, ne te focalise pas là dessus, je sais que c'est facile à dire et pas si facile à faire car qd tu achetes un objet à 400 ben tu veux que ce soit parfait!!!


bonne chance!

tu habites où?


----------



## Flav2104 (9 Mai 2010)

Vers melun

Oui à ce prix la je veux que ce soit nickel...

Je vois pour le renvoyer demain... on verra bien !


----------



## gildas1 (9 Mai 2010)

tu aurais ete sur toulouse j'aurai pu t'aider mais là non pas trop! 




bonne chance!!!


----------



## Flav2104 (10 Mai 2010)

J'ai renvoyer mon ssd mais je viens de voir que même avec mon hd normal

il y a un temps de latence ...

Hors mon ancien 15 pouce ne l'a pas et le 13 pouce non plus

Que faire !


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

j'avais eu ce pb lors du changement de disque dur, le premier bootait très très vite et le second très lentement et je sais plus ce que j'avais fait pour que l'ecran avec la pomme arrive très rapidement 

desole!!!


tu vas racheter un intel?


----------



## ZeDuke (10 Mai 2010)

Juste une petite question please: le délai de rétractation de 15 jours dont vous parlez un peu plus haut, c'est un truc spécifique à Apple? Il faut impérativement passer par l'Apple Store du web?

Si j'achète le mien à la Fnac, j'aurai le droit au même délai? Et on se fait simplement rembourser si cela ne colle pas, c'est bien cela?

Un grand merci par avance pour la réponse, c'est un point important pour moi...


----------



## Flav2104 (10 Mai 2010)

15 jours c'est simplement la loi ...

Donc dans un délai de 15 jours tu peux te faire rembourser partout

Gildas tu as un nouveau macbook pro i5 ?

c'est celui qui démarre également en 15 sec?


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

ouep j'ai un i5 de base

sinon j'avais un c2D mid 2009

et tjrs pareil cela boot direct en 15s par contre je pense que je bootes en moins de tps avec l'owc!

je dois être à 13s mais je m'en fous c'est à l'utilisation que je vois donc le boot........


----------



## Flav2104 (10 Mai 2010)

Dans cette vidéo cela fait comme moi 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmZwirBnSXs


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

ben cela dit juste qu'il a le meme pb!!!

attends je fais un truc sur mon i5 et je reviens vers toi pour te dire si c'est ok!!!


----------



## Flav2104 (10 Mai 2010)

J'ai appeler le sav apple et rien de concret !

Une autre vidéo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoCBa1zqt5U

avec encore un i5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdzPawuI60I

ça te dérange de filmer ton i5 en boot : ) ?


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

tu ne pourra pas comparer car déjà j'ai un ssd owc et non intel 

et je bootes en ecran fermé et sur ma tv 137 cms donc totalement different

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h32 ----------

ouais ben je bootes en moins de 15s sur ma tv 

j'ai fait les reparations el vidage PRAM! tjrs pareil!!!

maintenant ne te prends pas la tete c'est que le boot!!!


tu aurais dû faire les tests avec AJA ou quickbench

tu aurais vu les perfs de ton intel


----------



## Flav2104 (10 Mai 2010)

Ouai tampi j'ai vu au moins 4 vidéos qui boot en même temps que moi 

tous des i5

j'ai l'impression que c'est du à cela enfin bref !

Je suis pas à 3-4 sec


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

oui c'est ça 

ils disent que c'est la verif du superdrive qui prend plus detps ...

sinon tu veux pas faire une economie d'environ 80/90  sur l'achat d'un postville???


----------



## Flav2104 (10 Mai 2010)

Oui mais finalement je l'avais pas renvoyé 

j'étais censé le renvoyé demain mais je l'ai réinstallé du coup...

Ben si tu me l'avais réservé dès le début il serai vendu à l'heure qui l'est !:rateau:

Dis moi c'est ou que tu as vu cela ! ça me rassura !

"ils disent que c'est la verif du superdrive qui prend plus detps ..."


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

ds les liens que tu m'as envoyé 

si cela continue je vais mettre un optibay et l'installer dedans cela me fera un 15" avec OCW en systeme et un postville en stockage 

et aussi machine avec 8Go de ddr


----------



## Flav2104 (10 Mai 2010)

Oh le con je suis pas fort en anglais  

La bête de course !

8 go tu le ressens vraiment ?


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

c'est différent...

Même si tu n'as pas de gros programmes friand de ddr, c'est assez cool!!!

cela retarde le fait que le mac vide les blocs inactifs etc etc...

ce n'est pas primordial 4Go c'est nickel mais bon tant qu'à avoir une bete de course... voilà quoi!


----------



## S.Jobs (11 Mai 2010)

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-414-8381-295.html


----------



## gildas1 (11 Mai 2010)

c'est quoi ce test en bois,?

alors plus bidon y a pas 

d'ailleurs tu aurais mis une phrase avec ton lien cela aurait été cool 

bref, pour répondre à ce "ssd" 

c'est un barefoot donc un vieux de la vieille 

les perfs = à chier 

le prix = à chier 

355 pour 120Go cela fait mal nan?

pour arondir les bords: à ce tarif il existe des ssd de meilleur augure 

puis n'oublions pas si c'est pas du sand ou du postville c'est pas interessant pour les macusers


----------



## S.Jobs (13 Mai 2010)

Gildas il a beaucoup servi ton Posville?


----------



## gildas1 (13 Mai 2010)

non pas du tout mais il est vendu à une personne du fofo



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------

Aux possesseurs de ssd (et autres aussi) 

passez en boot en 64 bits, on peux dire que c'est la cerise sur le gateau... cela devient un poil plus rapide (oui oui c'est encore possible)


----------



## sebusmalus (13 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> non pas du tout mais il est vendu à une personne du fofo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'oserais te demander comment on fait pour booter en 64 bits ? ;-)


----------



## gildas1 (13 Mai 2010)

tu appuis sur 6 et 4 au démarrage jusqu'au boing et voilà ta session sera en 64


----------



## shenrone (13 Mai 2010)

J'oserais te demander ou tu achète tes SSD?
Tes tests et commentaires m'ont convaincus de sauter le pas:rateau:


----------



## sebusmalus (13 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> tu appuis sur 6 et 4 au démarrage jusqu'au boing et voilà ta session sera en 64



So simple


----------



## gildas1 (13 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> J'oserais te demander ou tu achète tes SSD?
> Tes tests et commentaires m'ont convaincus de sauter le pas:rateau:



Ca depend...
L'intel et le torqx M28 je les avais acheté en france, un des premiers barefoot au japon 

et le dernier aux USA!

c'est variable, 

dis moi ce que tu veux et je te dirai où c'est le plus interessant!

au vue de la duree de vie d'un ssd! il faut prendre dès le debut un qui depotte!!!
car tu peux le garder très très longtemps 

sinon y a les occaz mais là encore cela ne court pas les rues 

pour moi à ce jour c'est le sandforce et rien d'autres!


----------



## shenrone (13 Mai 2010)

Très franchement si je me base sur tes tests et vu que ces derniers m'ont convaincus, je suis tenté par un intel postville 160 go ou un owc de capacité similaire ou supérieur


----------



## sebusmalus (13 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Très franchement si je me base sur tes tests et vu que ces derniers m'ont convaincus, je suis tenté par un intel postville 160 go ou un owc de capacité similaire ou supérieur



Et tu as bien raison ! ( si budget suit bien-sûr, ça reste une grosse dépense ces petits SSD )


----------



## gildas1 (13 Mai 2010)

en &#8364; par giga c'est kifkif entre sandforce et postville ... donc prends un sand...

En france tu as le vertex LE qui est pas mal peut etre!

regardes les tests!

par contre si tu peux te payer un OWC alors là fonces 
mais saches qu'en france y en a pas!!!

l'interet entre owc et vertex ou autres à base de sandforce, c'est que l'owc a des composants de bien meilleur qualité


----------



## shenrone (13 Mai 2010)

Alors LA grande question, ou as tu commande ton owc (puisque je crois pas que tu ais eu de soucis).


----------



## Skillz (13 Mai 2010)

Salut je compte passer au SSD, 


je vais faire sa 


Imac I5 : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SSD/56827-Colossus_LT_120_Go_S_ATA_II.html


et dans le 

Macbook pro 13 : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SSD/54669-Vertex_Series_100_Go_Limited_Edition_S_ATA_II.html ou http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SSD/44442-Vertex_Series_120_Go_S_ATA_II.html


J'espere que sa va poutré


----------



## gildas1 (13 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Alors LA grande question, ou as tu commande ton owc (puisque je crois pas que tu ais eu de soucis).



alors l'OWC ben je l'ai acheté chez...... OWC 



Skillz a dit:


> Salut je compte passer au SSD,
> 
> 
> je vais faire sa
> ...



toi tu as tout compris ...

oui oui ca va poutrer .... 2 semaines voir un mois si tu es chanceux 


relis le topic que j'ai créé et tu verras, enfin chacun voit son interet 

ps: seul le LE est super interessant!!!


----------



## sebusmalus (13 Mai 2010)

@Skillz

Purée le Colossus dans ton iMac i5 ... j'ai déjà hâte d'avoir tes impression !

C'est mon rêve d'ici 1 an, un iMac 21 avec ce Colossus 
( ou alors un "New?" MacMini boosté au SSD avec une bonne dalle matte ^^... )


----------



## gildas1 (13 Mai 2010)

bordel vous avez rien compris en fait c'est ça???

je me suis fait chier à dire que sur un mac surtout pas de jmicron ou indilinx ou autres, et hop en plein dedans


----------



## Skillz (13 Mai 2010)

Escuse j'ai pas lu tous le topic, c'est pas bon cette technologie ? 


C'est le seule en 3,5 donc sa serais fini pour moi dans l'imac, aprés pour le macbook pro y'a le choix mais pour l'imac c'est plus compliqué.


Si tu peu me donner plus de précision tu serais drôlement sympathique


----------



## gildas1 (13 Mai 2010)

pourquoi obligatoirement un 3"5?
tu peux acheter un berceau à 10&#8364; et mettre un 2"5 et voilà


sinon dans un mac, si tu ne veux pas perdre les perfs dans le temps c'est soit postville, ou soit sandforce... donc le Vertex LE c'est ok...

Le reste tu vas perdre les perfs dans le temps!

voilà


ps: par contre ma ddr depuis que je suis passé en 64Bits et 10 000 fois mieux géré


----------



## Skillz (13 Mai 2010)

Enfaite un vendeur m'avais dit que tous les berceau n'étais pas compatible donc je me suis dit faire un achat pour rien je vais l'avoir dans l'os ...


Donc je me suis dit hop un 3,5 niquel il va fillé dans l'imac.
Donc toi connaissant bien le sujet tu me déconseille se 3,5 car il va fortement se dégradé.


Okey okey merci sa m'évite de faire une connerie a 400.



Juste si tu peu me dire que tous les berceau sont compatible mac c'est niquel je mettrais un 2,5 et qu'elle SSD tu me conseille pour une bonne réactivité


----------



## sebusmalus (13 Mai 2010)

Ce qu'il conseille depuis plusieurs pages, donc en gros : 
Intel postville ( pas le plus performant mais valeur sure ), 
ou SandForce à savoir OCZ vertex ( LE c mieux c ça ? ) 
ou encore OWC mais à commander aux USA ( Rolls du SSD )


----------



## Skillz (13 Mai 2010)

Okey donc surement un ocz ou un intel.



et pour le berceau vous savais si il s'adapte tous sur l'imac dernière génération


----------



## gildas1 (13 Mai 2010)

un berceau est une plaque en metal et c'est tout!!!! donc adaptable partout

pour les ssd...

Soit postville soit sandforce, le vertex LE (et seulement le LE) est super bien


le reste est pas top!!!


----------



## ZeDuke (13 Mai 2010)

Gildas, une toute petite question. Ton truc des touches 6 et 4 enfoncées pour booter en 64 bits, c'est pas une blague?

Si tu es sérieux, il n'y a pas moyen de paramétrer son MBP pour qu'il boote systématiquement en 64 bits?


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (13 Mai 2010)

J'ai equipe mon nouveau macbook pro 13 pouces d'un SSD 128 (malheureusement, je l'ai achete avant que ce post ne soit en ligne...).
Quesiton - tout est plus reactif, surtout l'ouverture des applications mais depuis que j'ai change, je rame severe sur safari...le deroulage des fenetres est hyper saccade...c'est un peu le meme cas avec mes presentations powerpoint (qui sont tres lourdes je precise...)

Une idee du probleme??


----------



## Hellix06 (13 Mai 2010)

ZeDuke a dit:


> Gildas, une toute petite question. Ton truc des touches 6 et 4 enfoncées pour booter en 64 bits, c'est pas une blague?
> 
> Si tu es sérieux, il n'y a pas moyen de paramétrer son MBP pour qu'il boote systématiquement en 64 bits?



Non, mais booter en 64 bits n'apporte absolument rien de visible, c'est juste le noyau d'OSX qui passe en 64bits, ce qui n'a aucune influence visible sur la machine (le noyau est 32 bits et le système en 64bits).

Sinon c'est sérieux, il existe des utilitaires pour force mc osx 10.6 a booter en 64 bits mais c'est inutile.

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/322/page1

À voir sur les OWC & SF-1200/1500


----------



## ZeDuke (13 Mai 2010)

OK, merci!


----------



## Skillz (13 Mai 2010)

Bon bon sa me fais chier parce que j'avais tous prevu et tous et maintenent le OCZ collossus et pas bon 



Je penser pas me trompé avec une bonne marque comme OCZ et bé non.



Donc je vais surement partir sur une 2,5 avec un berceau j'espère que tous ira bien ...


Juste enfaite c'est mac os x qui empêche se disque dur de tourner correctement, la non gestion du TRIM ?


Sinon peu être dans l'Imac le Postville en 160 et un Vertex dans le Macbook pro je sais pas je vais voir.


----------



## gildas1 (13 Mai 2010)

ZeDuke a dit:


> Gildas, une toute petite question. Ton truc des touches 6 et 4 enfoncées pour booter en 64 bits, c'est pas une blague?
> 
> Si tu es sérieux, il n'y a pas moyen de paramétrer son MBP pour qu'il boote systématiquement en 64 bits?



32- or 64-bit Kernel Startup Mode Selector.app

L'interet pour moi est grand, la gestion des 8Go se fait enormement mieux, en 32 bits, j'avais au bout de 2 heures tout la ddr en inactive, là sous 64 rien du tout!!!

je suis plus stable et plus rapide sur certains processus! 
ET C EST SENSIBLE, grosso modo: 2 infos par cycles d'horloge au lieu d'un seul donc moi je reste en 64!!!
aussi j'avais des merdes de fermetture inopinnée de certains programme, je comptais re-installer tout et depuis que je suis en 64 plus rien donc je reste là 


sous geekbench je gagnes 300 points ce qui fait 7% environ par rapport au 32




Vanessa Jodar a dit:


> J'ai equipe mon nouveau macbook pro 13 pouces d'un SSD 128 (malheureusement, je l'ai achete avant que ce post ne soit en ligne...).
> Quesiton - tout est plus reactif, surtout l'ouverture des applications mais depuis que j'ai change, je rame severe sur safari...le deroulage des fenetres est hyper saccade...c'est un peu le meme cas avec mes presentations powerpoint (qui sont tres lourdes je precise...)
> 
> Une idee du probleme??



cb as tu en memoire vive?

sur keynote j'avais quelques pbs de lags et saccades, mais je pense pas que ce soit le ssd!

fait tourner popopoint et regarde le moniteur d'activité!
tu verras ce qui cloche (ddr, acces disque ou autre)




@ Skillz: seul le vertex LE est cool le reste des vertex c'est pas top

disons que cela marchera mais la non gestion du trim va faire perdre des perfs dans le tps!!!


----------



## Hellix06 (14 Mai 2010)

Skillz a dit:


> Bon bon sa me fais chier parce que j'avais tous prevu et tous et maintenent le OCZ collossus et pas bon
> 
> Je penser pas me trompé avec une bonne marque comme OCZ et bé non.
> 
> ...



Effectivement la non-gestion du trim par mac osx joue en défaveur des autres SSD. Néanmoins même avec le TRIM, les sandforce sont bien plus performant que n'importe que autre type de SSD.

L'avantage du Postville est son prix avant tout, autour des 2,45&#8364;/GB, les sandforce sont plus proche des 3-4&#8364;/GB mais ont une vitesse d'écriture des fichiers bien supérieure.

Pour dire j'ai reçu mon Postville hier, l'installation de SL à été plus rapide que sur mon ancien DD (un Hitachi qui plafonnait à 65MB/s alors que l'intel est autour des 97 MB/s et un OWC autour des 250 MB/s en écriture).

Par contre au niveau de l'exécution des programmes c'est le jour et la nuit. Lancement d'une bibliothèque iTunes avec 30GB de musiques (dont pas mal en LossLess) en 1 rebond de l'icône, c'est le pied, sans parler des 15s de démarrage.

Pour faire simple, si tu veux un SSD qui booste ton mac avec une capacité raisonnable, tu prends un Intel.
Si tu veux des performances pure en écriture (en lecture les SandForce et Intel sont équivalents), au détriment de la capacité de stockage et du prix, alors tu prends un SandForce (OWC, OCZ agility 2 ou vertex LE...)

Pour info, OWC à sorti une nouvelle gamme avec un prix au GB plus bas, plus de mémoire, mais avec une garantie moindre, avec des performances similaires à l'ancienne gamme.


----------



## Skillz (14 Mai 2010)

En faite moi se qui m'intéresser surtout chez OCZ c'est leur SSD en 3,5 pour l'Imac aprés pour le macbook y'avais pas de soucie c'etais celui que je voulais


----------



## gildas1 (14 Mai 2010)

je te comprends pas... au lieu de prendre un ssd avec un super controleur, tu veux prendre un 3"5 en raid 0 avec des controleurs pas top 


et juste car tu veux le format 3"5!!!

les berceaux posent pas pbs puis je vois pas ce que tu peux avoir comme pbs!!!


----------



## Skillz (14 Mai 2010)

Donc sa sera surement 


Imac : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SSD/49721-X25_M_160_Go_PostVille_.html



Macbook pro :  http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SSD/54669-Vertex_Series_100_Go_Limited_Edition_S_ATA_II.html


----------



## gildas1 (14 Mai 2010)

là tu as tout bon 

ps: wow je pense que tu peux acheter ton intel un poil moins cher ( quinze euros de moins je pense) cherches bien!


----------



## Hellix06 (14 Mai 2010)

Skillz a dit:


> Donc sa sera surement
> 
> 
> Imac : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SSD/49721-X25_M_160_Go_PostVille_.html
> ...



Ouais prends le SSD Intel chez RueDuCommerce, avec un coupon de réduction 10MAREDUC
Avec les frais de ports t'en auras pour 396&#8364;


----------



## Skillz (14 Mai 2010)

J'ai un serveur a prendre aussi je prendrais tous au même endroit.




J'espère que tous ira bien


----------



## tazzz (14 Mai 2010)

Il est à 363 euros livré chez microchoix :

http://www.microchoix.com/fiche.asp?id=302769&source=clubic&cmp=1


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h19 ----------

^^^^       Non, c'est  un mainstream, autant pour moi...           ^^^^


----------



## gildas1 (14 Mai 2010)

tazzz a dit:


> Il est à 363 euros livré chez microchoix :
> 
> http://www.microchoix.com/fiche.asp?id=302769&source=clubic&cmp=1
> 
> ...




c'est tu ce qu'est un mainstream?

un postville 160 ne peut être qu'un mainstream et pas autre chose, donc ton site est nickel et à 363 c'est donné!!!!
je connais pas le site mais bon...

j'avais peur que ce soit un G1 mais non la ref est *SSDSA2MH160G2C1

donc c'est un G2 c'est nickel 

pour ceux qui veulent un postville à pas cher c'est le moment !
*


----------



## tazzz (14 Mai 2010)

Si c'est la même chose, il y a encore moins cher ici:

http://www.microchoix.com/fiche.asp?id=302557&source=clubic&cmp=1

356 euros livré...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------

En fait il y a deux modèles: SSDSA2MH160G2*C1* et SSDSA2MH160G2*R5*.

J'ai beau passer en revue plusieurs sites, je n'arrive pas à trouver la différence... Quelqu'un pourrait-il nous éclairer?


----------



## gildas1 (14 Mai 2010)

le plus important est le G2!

Le C1 est la version OEM. 
Le R5 est la version boite. 
La différence, c'est la présence de l'adaptateur  2,5" vers 3.5" dans la version boite.


----------



## S.Jobs (14 Mai 2010)

Oh punaise desole


----------



## gildas1 (14 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Un test du SSD OWC Mercury Extreme
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/322/page1




lis les posts!!!!!!!!

le premier post de cette page, indique ce lien!


----------



## Hellix06 (15 Mai 2010)

Nouvelle gamme chez OWC. On asse de 26% de stockage perdu pour la redondance des données à 13%:
http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/internal_storage/Mercury_Extreme_SSD_Sandforce/Solid_State_Pro

Le prix en baisse aussi, avec de plus grandes capacités. Le 240GB vaut plus le coup de que SSD d'Apple 256GB, autant au niveau du prix qu'au niveau des performances.


----------



## gildas1 (15 Mai 2010)

j'ai commandé un OWC extrem pro (le dernier sorti)
je ferai des test!!!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Mai 2010)

mais le SSD est encore très cher..... et pourtant les prix ont été divisé par 4 en deux ans, donc à ce rythme dans 2 ans c'est 500 GO pour 200 euros


----------



## Mendesone (15 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> j'ai commandé un OWC extrem pro (le dernier sorti)
> je ferai des test!!!



Vivement tes tests alors.

On avait parlé d'une commande groupée il me semble. Qu'en est-il ?

Gildas,
Je viens de voir ta (nouvelle) signature. Pas satisfait de ton MBP et de tes modifs ?


----------



## gildas1 (15 Mai 2010)

je change regulierement donc maintenant test d'un i7


voili voilou

le mec qui me prend ma config gagne environ 400 et je l'ai utilisé seulement 20 jours!!!


----------



## bokeh (15 Mai 2010)

Salut gildas, 

Le owc que tu as reçu, c'était un extreme pro ou un extreme enterprise ?!?

Parce que d'après ce qu'écrit le testeur de MacB, la première version de ssd - enterprise - cesse apparemment de fonctionner dans le temps...

Comme j'ai commandé un p'tit peu après toi, je me demande quelle version je vais recevoir. Si c'est la première version je vais devoir renvoyer le disque pour un échange ou un remboursement.

@+


----------



## gildas1 (15 Mai 2010)

c'est un extrem entreprise 

ils m'ont proposé de le reprendre donc hop je vais le faire 

toi tu parles de ceux avec le firmware 1500 ceux là ont etes abandonné depuis belles lurettes (en mars)

donc pas de soucis tu peux le garder 

moi je le rends car cela me fait chier de payer plus pour les memes perfs


----------



## bokeh (15 Mai 2010)

Oui je viens de remonter le fil  on a tous les deux commandé la version 2 où le SF 1200 avait remplacé le SF 1500 hybride...
Le disque a juste changé de dénomination commerciale entre temps.
Par contre comment les performances sont-elles passées de 260MB/s (noté sur ma facture électronique) à 275MB/s ?!?
Est-ce du à la nouvelle version de firmware ? Comment vérifier à la réception du disque qu'il est bien en 3.0.5  et non pas 3.0.1 ?

Tu changes pour le Extreme Pro si j'ai bien compris ? Il a les même performances que le Extreme Pro RE, ok, mais il sera moins fiable et plus risqué dans le temps...

Si je reçois bien la dernière version, je le monte dans le MBP et je le fais souffrir pour vérifier que je ne me retrouverai pas avec des gèles du système comme le type de MacB... 

@+

Ajout  : USP c'est toujours aussi lent que dans mon souvenir, déjà dix jours que la commande est partit - bon, c'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de jours fériés en mai - si en plus je me mange la tva je vais l'avoir mauvaise.
Question en rapport avec les taxes d'importations : Tu renvoies ton disque pour un échange ou un remboursement, comment tu récupères la tva où évites de payer une deuxième fois pour le ssd de remplacement ?!? :afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## gildas1 (15 Mai 2010)

J ai un extrem pro RE

et je le rends ou vends...

voili voilou


----------



## thiathias (16 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, j'hésite encore à prendre un SSD maintenant ou attendre que les prix se tassent,
j'ai lu quelques pages de ce fil de discussion mais certainement pas toutes car j'ai une question : 
si je commande un SSD owc sur le site de owc, actuellement je peux avoir celui de 120Go pour 379,99$ + 8,23$ de frais de port par l'US postal service (le moins cher). Mais j'ai cru comprendre que j'aurai des frais de TVA ou de taxe douanières ou je ne sais plus trop quoi ?
En gros je voudrais savoir combien je payerais en plus des prix indiqués ci-dessus ?
Merci


----------



## gildas1 (16 Mai 2010)

Alors déjà très bon choix 

par contre sur les taxes douanières c'est au petit bonheur la chance 

je t'explique je commande régulierement aux US, et soit tu te fais controlé soit non...

Donc soit tu payes soit non 

pour exemple mon dernier colis valait 900 euros fdp compris, j'ai payé 200 euros de taxes et PV

Mais mon prochain envoi de chez eux, et un "changement de matériel" donc il ne sera pas taxé" (on ne taxe pas 2 fois du matos déjà payé)

donc si cela te dit, tu peux mettre ton dur dans l'envoi enfin MP moi pour savoir...


----------



## Mendesone (16 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> Mais mon prochain envoi de chez eux, et un "changement de matériel" donc il ne sera pas taxé" (on ne taxe pas 2 fois du matos déjà payé)
> 
> donc si cela te dit, tu peux mettre ton dur dans l'envoi enfin MP moi pour savoir...



Euh...
Ca peut être clairement très intéressant tout çà.
Aucune chance d'avoir des taxes.
Suis également très tenté par ce nouveau SSD de chez OWC.


----------



## gildas1 (16 Mai 2010)

j'ai un doc indiquant que c'est un retour 

personne ne peux me demander de payer ...

Il faut comprendre que c'est un colis de remplacement donc je n'ai rien à payer on ne te taxe pas 2 fois un meme produit!!!

donc non pas taxable

le mex d'owc m'a dit qu'il n'indiquerait rien sur le colis... seulement ecahange standard et donc il m'a proposé de mettre autre chose si je voulais...

Par contre je vais prendre les fdp les plus chers (reception en 72 h max avec assurance)


----------



## Mendesone (16 Mai 2010)

Alors pour moi ce sera bien un OCW


----------



## gildas1 (16 Mai 2010)

alors je veux bien etre gentil mais ma commande s'elevait à environ 1500$

donc je ne pourrai pas prendre pour 12 000$ donc les premiers arrivés les premiers servit!!!


ps: comme je l'ai dit je rends service et c'est tout!


----------



## Mendesone (16 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> alors je veux bien etre gentil mais ma commande s'elevait à environ 1500$
> 
> donc je ne pourrai pas prendre pour 12 000$ donc les premiers arrivés les premiers servit!!!
> 
> ...



Moi je n'en prends qu'un, rassure toi 
Et il ne coute "que" 379 $


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (16 Mai 2010)

Je sais pas si t'a recu mon MP mais je suis aussi interessé !


----------



## gildas1 (16 Mai 2010)

ben j'ai recu 3 MPs

je te dis si c'est ok!


----------



## bokeh (17 Mai 2010)

Salut tout l'monde,

Reçu ma commande OWC ce matin après un petit détour par PAU - mauvais aiguillage du centre de tri, j'imagine.
Comme je l'espérais, j'ai échappé aux taxes d'importation.
Je n'ai pas énormément de transactions à mon actif, mais pour le moment, jamais taxé en choisissant USPS.
Alors qu'avec des transporteurs type FedEx ou UPS ça arrive plus d'une fois sur deux.
L'inconvénient d'USPS, c'est le délai et l'absence de tracking, je comprend que ça en refroidisse quelques uns...
Semaine chargée, j'espère que j'aurai tout de même le temps de monter le tout sur mes deux MBPs...
Comme je m'y attendais, c'est bien un 200GB Mercury Extreme Enterprise Raid Ready renommé depuis quelques jours Mercury Extreme Pro RE...

@+


----------



## gildas1 (17 Mai 2010)

A y reflechir je me demandes si ce n'est pas mieux comme ssd cette ref!


puis je pense qu'un firmware et hop tu peux l'avoir en normal avec 240Go


----------



## Mendesone (17 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> A y reflechir je me demandes si ce n'est pas mieux comme ssd cette ref!
> 
> 
> puis je pense qu'un firmware et hop tu peux l'avoir en normal avec 240Go



Ca devient Cornélien toutes ses références.
C'est quoi les différences entre les 2 OCW ?
Entreprise ? Pas entreprise ?
Quel serait le meilleur choix ?
LEs couts ne sont pas les mêmes non plus (<> de 20$ il me semble)

Mendes


----------



## gildas1 (17 Mai 2010)

capacité differente

garantie differente

fiabilité des donnees differentes

perfs identiques...


----------



## bokeh (17 Mai 2010)

Voilà c'est une excellente synthèse 

@Mendes
L'enterprise n'existe plus ou plutôt, il a juste changé de nom -> Extreme Pro RE pour le différencier de la nouvelle gamme Extreme Pro avec une réserve moindre ce qui augmente la capacité du DD mais diminue la fiabilité du disque...

@Gildas
Je préfère plus de confiance et moins de GB 

Tiens en passant : puisqu'il s'agit d'une techno relativement récente et de modèles de HD sur lesquels on a aucun recul il faut *un schéma de backup béton *

*FAITES DES SAUVEGARDES REGULIERES + CLONE BOOTABLE*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

bokeh a dit:


> Je préfère plus de confiance et moins de GB






c'est pour ca que j'achete tjrs intel en ssd


----------



## bokeh (17 Mai 2010)

Si il y avait eu un X25 en 200GB je pense que j'aurai craqué 

200GB c'était un minimum pour moi, d'autant plus que si tu veux que ton ssd conserve ses perfs il faut laisser suffisamment d'espace libre, je pense 20% peut-être...
160GB c'est la taille du HDD de mon premier MBP et c'est légèrement trop juste...


----------



## ZeDuke (17 Mai 2010)

Moi, perso, j'ai opté pour le X25 160Go (Thanks Gildas! ) associé avec un lecteur externe en FW800 (et donc autoalimenté). Le DD externe n'étant autre que celui livré par défaut dans mon MBP, mis dans un boitier externe pris chez Macway.

Comme ça, j'ai la rapidité d'utilisation et la capacité de stockage si besoin est (notamment pour la vidéo).


Enfin, tout ça, c'est quand j'aurai reçu mon MBP!!!!


----------



## gildas1 (18 Mai 2010)

bokeh a dit:


> Si il y avait eu un X25 en 200GB je pense que j'aurai craqué
> 
> 200GB c'était un minimum pour moi, d'autant plus que si tu veux que ton ssd conserve ses perfs il faut laisser suffisamment d'espace libre, je pense 20% peut-être...
> 160GB c'est la taille du HDD de mon premier MBP et c'est légèrement trop juste...




PRENDS UN SANDFORCE OWC

tu as 200Go utilisable et 52Go pour le buffer, donc tu peux y mettre 200Go ras la gueule et ce sera tjrs pareil...

D'ailleurs l'histoire comme hd de laisser 10 ou 20% cela marche pas sur les ssd

les sandforces ont 17% en buffer pour stocker et corriger les erreurs... donc tu ne peux pas perdre de données ou avoir de corruption ce n'est pas possible (ou moins possible)


----------



## sebusmalus (9 Juin 2010)

Petit up pour le topic


----------



## Choan (10 Juin 2010)

Salut j'ai une question relative au TRIM pour les SSD.

c'est toujours pas supporté sous mac OS. donc le ssd "s'use" plus que sous seven...

Mais si on a une partition bootcamp sur notre SSD avec seven installé.
est ce qu'utiliser le TRIM sous seven permet de faire la maintenance du SSD sur les 2 partitions ?

je sais pas si je suis clair...


----------



## lamidenis (10 Juin 2010)

Choan a dit:


> je sais pas si je suis clair...



Très clair 
Et la réponse m'intéresse aussi beaucoup...

PS : que me conseilleriez-vous entre ces 2 disques :

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00100986.html

et

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SSD/57669-Vertex_2_60_Go.html


----------



## lamidenis (11 Juin 2010)

Ah, et celui-ci vaut-il le coup ? (dans un Macbook pro 13") ?

http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B001RLG0GY/...ive=8006&creativeASIN=B001RLG0GY&linkCode=asn

+ cher mais + sûr et durable, ou pas ?

merci


----------



## Hellix06 (11 Juin 2010)

lamidenis a dit:


> Ah, et celui-ci vaut-il le coup ? (dans un Macbook pro 13") ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B001RLG0GY/...ive=8006&creativeASIN=B001RLG0GY&linkCode=asn
> 
> ...



Honnêtement, c'est sur qu'il sera plus "durable" car il utilise de la SLC plus chère que la MLC. Mais à ce prix là vaut mieux prendre un sandforce qui sera 4 x plus dense et aussi rapide. Si les perf en écriture ne sont pas indispensables, alors tu as aussi le Intel Postville 160GB pour le même prix. A savoir qu'une grosse vitesse d'écriture, mis à part de la grosse manip video, n'est pas indispensable.


----------



## lamidenis (11 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Honnêtement, c'est sur qu'il sera plus "durable" car il utilise de la SLC plus chère que la MLC. Mais à ce prix là vaut mieux prendre un sandforce qui sera 4 x plus dense et aussi rapide. Si les perf en écriture ne sont pas indispensables, alors tu as aussi le Intel Postville 160GB pour le même prix. A savoir qu'une grosse vitesse d'écriture, mis à part de la grosse manip video, n'est pas indispensable.



En fait, c'est l'aspect durable qui m'intéresse le plus : pas le nombre de Go (50 me suffiront amplement) ni le prix (sans abuser bien sûr).
Si les Sandforce sont plus denses, sont-ils plus durables ? J'ai lu que les SSD Intel Postville étaient bons mais perdaient assez "vite", et drastiquement, de leurs performances. Les Sandforce sont-ils meilleurs sur ce plan-là ?

Merci !


----------



## Hellix06 (11 Juin 2010)

lamidenis a dit:


> En fait, c'est l'aspect durable qui m'intéresse le plus : pas le nombre de Go (50 me suffiront amplement) ni le prix (sans abuser bien sûr).
> Si les Sandforce sont plus denses, sont-ils plus durables ? J'ai lu que les SSD Intel Postville étaient bons mais perdaient assez "vite", et drastiquement, de leurs performances. Les Sandforce sont-ils meilleurs sur ce plan-là ?
> 
> Merci !



Non, les Postville est les SandForce ne perdent pas leur performances de manière significative au cours du temps. Et ce sont bien les seuls.

Pour en venir à ta question de durabilité, a part le X-25E, il n'existe pas beaucoup de SSD à SLC avec un contrôleur qui permettra un maintient des performances sur mac.


QuickBench(TM) 4.0 Test Results
©2000-2007 Intech Software Corp.
Test file created on vendredi 11 juin 2010 at 22:39:53
Test Volume Name: Macintosh SSD
Test Volume Type: MacOS Extended
Test Volume Size: 148.729 Gigabytes
Test Volume Free Space: 54.115 Gigabytes
Allow Disk Cache Effects: Disabled
All reads and writes performed sychronously

Standard Tests Not Run


Large Test Results:
Test Cycles: 5

Transfer Size         Large Read         Large Write

  2 MBytes           253.730 MB/Sec     100.043 MB/Sec
  3 MBytes           255.169 MB/Sec     103.329 MB/Sec
  4 MBytes           259.612 MB/Sec     106.281 MB/Sec
  5 MBytes           256.852 MB/Sec     103.648 MB/Sec
  6 MBytes           260.018 MB/Sec     102.179 MB/Sec
  7 MBytes           259.686 MB/Sec     102.415 MB/Sec
  8 MBytes           259.751 MB/Sec     104.719 MB/Sec
  9 MBytes           256.816 MB/Sec     101.208 MB/Sec
 10 MBytes           260.235 MB/Sec     102.845 MB/Sec

 Large Ave           257.986 MB/Sec     102.963 MB/Sec

Tiens, un résultat sur mon Intel 160GB, utilisé depuis 2 mois, pas de baisse des performances, toujours entre 250 et 260 en lecture et 100 et 110 en écriture, là ou un HDD 7200 rpm fait du 80 en lecture/écriture.
Les Intel Postville sont fiables, tout comme les SandForce.

Pour ta question de fiabilité, il est inutile de se pencher sur la SLC pour une bonne raison (a moins que ce soit dans un cadre professionnel très pointu et encore...): La durée de vie d'un SSD MLC est assez grande pour dépasser largement la durée de vie de ton ordinateur, tant du point de vue matériel que du point de vue de la puissance nécessaire pour faire tourner un OS et des programmes récents. Avant d'arriver au bout de ton SSD, tu l'auras déjà balancé pour un autre, plus performant, plus dense et moins cher. Pour dire a quel point la SLC n'est qu'un marché de niche dans l'univers pas peuplé es SSD, on annonce prochainement des SSD MLC à 3 bits contre 2 actuellement, toujours plus dense et légèrement moins durables et rapides, mais surtout beaucoup moins cher.


----------



## Choan (12 Juin 2010)

Choan a dit:


> Salut j'ai une question relative au TRIM pour les SSD.
> 
> c'est toujours pas supporté sous mac OS. donc le ssd "s'use" plus que sous seven...
> 
> ...


up si quelqu'un  a compris la question


----------



## lamidenis (12 Juin 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, elle est impeccable.

Dernière question avant de me jeter à l'eau : ce SSD-là est-il pleinement compatible avec un Macbook Pro 13" actuel ? 

http://www.grosbill.com/4-ocz_technology_vertex_2_50_go_sata_ii_-114462-informatique-2_5

Personnellement je crois que oui, mais Mac OS X ne figure pas, dans leur description, dans les OS compatibles...

@+ et encore merci !


----------



## Hellix06 (12 Juin 2010)

lamidenis a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, elle est impeccable.
> 
> Dernière question avant de me jeter à l'eau : ce SSD-là est-il pleinement compatible avec un Macbook Pro 13" actuel ?
> 
> ...



Bon choix, le vertex 2 est a base de Sandforce, si le prix te convient et la capacité aussi, tu peux foncer . Au niveau de la compatibilité je ne pense pas que ça pose de problème, l'agility series 2 du même constructeur lui aussi à base de Sandforce étant compatible sur mac (testé par Mac4ever il me semble).


----------



## lamidenis (12 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Au niveau de la compatibilité je ne pense pas que ça pose de problème


Aïe ! c'est quand même une grosse incertitude... 
Je vais me renseigner...

Edit : sur le site d'OCZ même, le disque Vertex 2 n'est pas compatible mac os... 

C'est râpé !


----------



## Hellix06 (12 Juin 2010)

lamidenis a dit:


> Aïe ! c'est quand même une grosse incertitude...
> Je vais me renseigner...
> 
> Edit : sur le site d'OCZ même, le disque Vertex 2 n'est pas compatible mac os...
> ...



Ah... dommage... Sinon tu as l'Intel Postville 80GB au prix de 200&#8364; qui est pas mal et qui est sur de marcher sur mac (celui que j'utilise en moins de capacité).


----------



## lamidenis (13 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Ah... dommage... Sinon tu as l'Intel Postville 80GB au prix de 200 qui est pas mal et qui est sur de marcher sur mac (celui que j'utilise en moins de capacité).



Oui c'est vrai tiens... Merci je vais réfléchir à tête plus reposée.

@+


----------



## Hellix06 (13 Juin 2010)

lamidenis a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai tiens... Merci je vais réfléchir à tête plus reposée.
> 
> @+



Je t'en prie , n'hésite pas à repasser si tu as des questions.


----------



## Choan (13 Juin 2010)

Choan a dit:


> Salut j'ai une question relative au TRIM pour les  SSD.
> 
> c'est toujours pas supporté sous mac OS. donc le ssd "s'use" plus que  sous seven...
> 
> ...


up si quelqu'un  a compris la question 		





lamidenis a dit:


> Très clair
> Et la réponse m'intéresse aussi beaucoup...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

Choan a dit:


> up si quelqu'un  a compris la question



Non sous seven le trim est en rapport avec le NTFS.


----------



## gildas1 (18 Octobre 2010)

je m'absentes quelques mois et hop ce thread disparait dans les limbes du fofo




allez pour le regal des petits et des grands gildas1 est de retour avec plein d'infos dans son MBP .........ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de virer mon 7200 de mon MBP 2006 pour le remplacer par un SSD vortex 240Go.
C'est vraiment "whouah"! Je ne pensais pas que je pourrais gagner autant de vitesse! Moi qui voulais passer sur i7, je vais garder mon 2duocore encore un moment...

PHotoshop CS2 avec mon HDD: 48 secondes
PHotoshop CS2 avec mon SSD: 29 secondes

C'est cher un SSD, c'est vrai, mais ça cartonne grave! (a condition de bien le parametrer! Comme la journalisation par ex qui doit absolument être désactivée!!)


----------



## madaniso (27 Octobre 2010)

Ha, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un sujet spécial, où l'on pouvais venter les prouesses de sa machine. 

J'ai un MBP 2,4 Ghz 13", donc l'entrée de la gamme professionnel. En fait je l'ai acheté d'occasion, il avait deux mois, et le SSD déjà monté donc je ne peux pas faire de comparaison. 

Mais je peux tout de même donner des chiffres.
Démarrage  > 12 secondes
Arrêt > 3 secondes 
Photoshop > 4 secondes
After Effects > 10 secondes
Chrome > Presque instantanée : p

C'est vraiment formidable et je pense que quand les gens auront découverts la vraie performance du SSD. ça deviendra " la chose à booster" après le processeur et la ram.


----------



## Maximouse (28 Octobre 2010)

cubb74 a dit:


> C'est cher un SSD, c'est vrai, mais ça cartonne grave! (a condition de bien le parametrer! Comme la journalisation par ex qui doit absolument être désactivée!!)



Savais pas, est-ce valable pour tous les ssd?


----------



## madaniso (28 Octobre 2010)

Maximouse a dit:


> Savais pas, est-ce valable pour tous les ssd?



ça m'interesse aussi, des explications ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Les SSD ne sont pas encore aussi bien géré sur un mac que sur un PC (ça me fait mal de dire ça, mais bon...). Mais Apple travaille dessus et Lion devrait être ok... D'ici là....
La journalisation écris beaucoup sur le disque. Ce qui encombre le SSD qui écrit toujours sur des espaces vièrges avant d'utiliser les espaces déjà utilisés... 
J'ai pas le temps de donner un cours sur les disques là, mais voilà qui pourra vous aider.. Je confirme que ça marche très bien

http://damieng.com/blog/2010/04/09/macbook-pro-upgrade-to-crucial-256gb-ssd

;-)


----------



## dorian4096 (4 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, j ai lu assiduement le topic de 19 pages dans lequel on parle des disques ssd 2,5".
J ai bien compris que pour les macbook vous conseillez chaleuresement ceux a puce sandforce et en particulier les owc commendables aux us.

A defaut d un owc que pensez vous du ocz vertex2 120go en comparaison ? (pour mon macbook)
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00100987.html

Merci beaucoup !
Dorian


----------



## sebusmalus (5 Novembre 2010)

dorian4096 a dit:


> Bonjour, j ai lu assiduement le topic de 19 pages dans lequel on parle des disques ssd 2,5".
> J ai bien compris que pour les macbook vous conseillez chaleuresement ceux a puce sandforce et en particulier les owc commendables aux us.
> 
> A defaut d un owc que pensez vous du ocz vertex2 120go en comparaison ? (pour mon macbook)
> ...



Oui pour moi les Intel/Owc/Ozc, ou SandForce quoi, tout cela marche très bien sur mac 
Les intel sont une valeur sûre mais ils sont "vieux", faut attendre les G3.
Les activity 2 et Vertex 2 semblent être super et on un bon rapport qualité/prix !


----------



## silos (5 Novembre 2010)

cubb74 a dit:


> Les SSD ne sont pas encore aussi bien géré sur un mac que sur un PC (ça me fait mal de dire ça, mais bon...). Mais Apple travaille dessus et Lion devrait être ok... D'ici là....
> La journalisation écris beaucoup sur le disque. Ce qui encombre le SSD qui écrit toujours sur des espaces vièrges avant d'utiliser les espaces déjà utilisés...
> J'ai pas le temps de donner un cours sur les disques là, mais voilà qui pourra vous aider.. Je confirme que ça marche très bien
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Pourtant dans l'article dont tu as donné le lien, il est précisé qu'il ne faut *pas *désactiver la journalisation pour éviter d'avoir des soucis :

*Do not*



_Turn off the sudden motion sensor_  SSDs ignore the park  head command anyway
_Turn off HFS+ journaling_  some users report odd issues and  corruption


----------



## dorian4096 (5 Novembre 2010)

sebusmalus a dit:


> Oui pour moi les Intel/Owc/Ozc, ou SandForce quoi, tout cela marche très bien sur mac
> Les intel sont une valeur sûre mais ils sont "vieux", faut attendre les G3.
> Les activity 2 et Vertex 2 semblent être super et on un bon rapport qualité/prix !



Merci !


----------



## polaroid62 (6 Novembre 2010)

faut attendre les G3

Meme mieux les G4 avec Altivec


----------



## sebusmalus (9 Novembre 2010)

Grande question pour moi :

intel x25-m 120gg ou OCZ activity 2 120gg (SandForce 1200 )

Pour la performance pure p-ê l'OCZ et pour la revente éventuelle de ma machine, la réputation de l'Intel ?


----------



## gildas1 (18 Décembre 2010)

allez hop de retour 

comment va?

j'ai contacté OWC pour un petit test


par contre dans le cas que vous cité: ne desactivais pas la journalisation (surtt pas)


----------

